# New driver, surprised results



## Durango59

Hey Uberites. Been lurking here for some time and finally decided to sign up to drive. Wanted to share my first 23 hours driving over 4 days. Bear in mind when I signed up there were no incentives. 

I just finished 23 hours over 4 days and earned $456. Throw in 60 dollars in tips and I made over 500 in just 23 hours. I spent 60 dollars in gasoline. I would say not a bad net. So what I would like to ask... why all the hate for UBER. I was nice to the riders, opened doors, and drive an impeccably clean vehicle. Uber on


----------



## NorCalPhil

My take on this board is that people hate Uber based on what it used to be compared to what it is. I totally get that. I'm in SF so it still makes (some) financial sense to do this if you're particular about how you approach it.

I do this part time, in a very cheap car. I don't have a car payment, do my own maintenance, etc. As a second job with very low expenses (aside from Uber's take) this is a profitable bit of work. 

My experience is similar to yours. I've logged trips over 12 days and 825 paid miles.

Here's the fare breakdown:
$1384 payout
64 hours/825 miles
$21.62/hr or $1.68/mile

My operating expenses currently are $.08/mile gas, $.04 per mile service, $.09 per mile insurance/SF biz reg (total miles, not just UBER miles), so my net is $1.47 per mile and will get better as the service/insurance/bizreg get spread out over more miles. 

I also completed the $700 sign on incentive, which is not included in the numbers above. Gravy.


----------



## the rebel

Durango59 said:


> Hey Uberites. Been lurking here for some time and finally decided to sign up to drive. Wanted to share my first 23 hours driving over 4 days. Bear in mind when I signed up there were no incentives.
> 
> I just finished 23 hours over 4 days and earned $456. Throw in 60 dollars in tips and I made over 500 in just 23 hours. I spent 60 dollars in gasoline. I would say not a bad net. So what I would like to ask... why all the hate for UBER. I was nice to the riders, opened doors, and drive an impeccably clean vehicle. Uber on


The weeks you have a major repair or have to pay for all the maintenance are you going to say that you lost money working for Uber that week? AAA says that it cost $.38 cents a mile to drive a small sedan more than 20,000 miles a year, if you calculate all the miles you put on both with and without passengers in the car how much do you make? With Uber in Denver I average about $1 a loaded mile and have about 70% of my loaded miles in dead miles (driving to and from pickups and hot areas), meaning your costs long term on average are going to equal out to $295 (using triple AAA cost of ownership), meaning you really made $315 for 23 hours of driving (also is that what the apps day you drove or did you actually track your hours because those hours on the app are not actual hours logged in or sitting empty).

Now you want to know why people are pissed? Go look into what other areas get paid for driving, Denver is one of the higher ones in the nation, and even working only the busy hours I was having a good week if I averaged $11 an hour accounting for my actual costs.


----------



## dizie

The ones that hate uber are the full-timers. Uber is a gig-job in a gig economy and will make it hard to cover your full-time bills. 

But some people are still in denial. They want uber to go back to what it used to be, before the price cuts.

Uber is trying to take over the transportation indusrty, and it will keep doing price cuts in the future.

Part-time? Yes, uber is probably the best part-time gig out there that's accessible to alot of people. 

I love the fact that I can trade wear and tear in my car in exchange for freedom to work on my own times.

Full-time? Well, it's doable, some people still make it work in their own city. But others? Others just turn bitter and post rants here in the forums.


----------



## steveK2016

I agree with the concept that it's many that try to do this full time that get frustrated. It was never meant to be a full time gig, if you try to make it one, it may not work out well.

As someone that does it for the extra cash, it's been great.


----------



## DrivingStPete

Durango59 said:


> Wanted to share my first 23 hours driving over 4 days. Bear in mind when I signed up there were no incentives.


Your first week will be good. Uber sends you new drivers more requests and longer rides on purpose. But I'm sure you know that from reading this forum.


----------



## AintWorthIt

A new driver telling us how great Uber is?


----------



## Beachboy

DrivingStPete said:


> Your first week will be good. Uber sends you new drivers more requests and longer rides on purpose. But I'm sure you know that from reading this forum.


I had a very good first week, over$1000 including tips. Are u saying that is only because it was my first week?

Do you have proof new drivers are selected for more initial rides?


----------



## DrivingStPete

Yes I have proof. Report back here for three consecutive weeks. Keep good data for each week... There's your proof.

Or you could just browse this forum.


----------



## uberfast

lol at anyone who thinks they are making decent money with uberX. newsflash, on average, x drivers make between $3 to $6 an hour, way below minimum wage.


----------



## Beachboy

uberfast said:


> lol at anyone who thinks they are making decent money with uberX. newsflash, on average, x drivers make between $3 to $6 an hour, way below minimum wage.


Then why do u do it then


----------



## Beachboy

uberfast said:


> lol at anyone who thinks they are making decent money with uberX. newsflash, on average, x drivers make between $3 to $6 an hour, way below minimum wage.





DrivingStPete said:


> Yes I have proof. Report back here for three consecutive weeks. Keep good data for each week... There's your proof.
> 
> Or you could just browse this forum.


----------



## Euius

uberfast said:


> lol at anyone who thinks they are making decent money with uberX. newsflash, on average, x drivers make between $3 to $6 an hour, way below minimum wage.


News flash: You have no clue, and you're wrong.


----------



## AintWorthIt

Euius, why don't you take your Uber supporting ass to Detroit and drive for 56 cents a mile and see how you like it.


----------



## Euius

DrivingStPete said:


> Yes I have proof. Report back here for three consecutive weeks. Keep good data for each week... There's your proof.


And that's why the haters have so much trouble. Anecdotal evidence is not usefully reliable.

I doubt most drivers even keep decent enough books to know if their rides decrease. However, I do keep such books and know that my rides per hour have increased over time. I don't attribute that to any algorithmic reason from Uber, rather I rationally recognize that it is due to me simply improving at what I do.


----------



## DrivingStPete

uberfast said:


> lol at anyone who thinks they are making decent money with uberX. newsflash, on average, x drivers make between $3 to $6 an hour, way below minimum wage.


This dudes post is definitely not my point. If he makes this type of money and doesn't want another job, then we really can't blame Uber can we?

My point is you can't base anything on your first week, much less the first day.


----------



## Euius

AintWorthIt said:


> Euius, why don't you take your Uber supporting ass to Detroit and drive for 56 cents a mile and see how you like it.


I wouldn't live or work in Detroit at any price. Of course, nobody drives for 54 cents a mile in Detroit. You should really take care to quote the fares correctly.

I never claimed every market was good. You're too busy claiming every market is bad to recognize that you're simply wrong.

However, as you continue to drive, you're announcing that in fact the 70 cents per mile is acceptable to you. Given the massive cost of living decrease, 70 cents a mile in detroit exceeds the value of 80 cents a mile in Oakland, and it is a profitable exercise at that rate in Oakland.


----------



## Beachboy

Wow u seem angry. Is that how this forum is going to be I was asking an honest question . I guess this forum is all about those upset
Look just asking season is now over here in NJ. Rides will drop off so it will be hard to tell if Uber was front loading my pings. Seems like a lot of know it alls on forum new drivers just asking serious questions. If your in here for education fine , if u are tired of answering questions I suggest u leave this forum . I thought this forum would be different


----------



## firent

Durango59 said:


> Hey Uberites. Been lurking here for some time and finally decided to sign up to drive. Wanted to share my first 23 hours driving over 4 days. Bear in mind when I signed up there were no incentives.
> 
> I just finished 23 hours over 4 days and earned $456. Throw in 60 dollars in tips and I made over 500 in just 23 hours. I spent 60 dollars in gasoline. I would say not a bad net. So what I would like to ask... why all the hate for UBER. I was nice to the riders, opened doors, and drive an impeccably clean vehicle. Uber on


Come back 2 month from now and you will say Uber Su*ck this and Uber Su*ck that. LOL


----------



## AintWorthIt

Euius said:


> I wouldn't live or work in Detroit at any price. Of course, nobody drives for 54 cents a mile in Detroit. You should really take care to quote the fares correctly.
> 
> I never claimed every market was good. You're too busy claiming every market is bad to recognize that you're simply wrong.
> 
> However, as you continue to drive, you're announcing that in fact the 70 cents per mile is acceptable to you. Given the massive cost of living decrease, 70 cents a mile in detroit exceeds the value of 80 cents a mile in Oakland, and it is a profitable exercise at that rate in Oakland.


You're so clueless, you really are, it's bad in the MAJORITY OF MARKETS IN THE US, you know that, come on. As I have stated in other threads I no longer drive and our rates are at 95 cents a mile before the cut, I have more respect for myself and my vehicle to work for those rates. So please stop lying and the misinformation, it's simply not true.


----------



## Euius

AintWorthIt said:


> You're so clueless, you really are, it's bad in the MAJORITY OF MARKETS IN THE US,


If it was actually bad, people wouldn't drive.

People whining is not proof a market is unprofitable. Nor is bad math.



> As I have stated in other threads I no longer drive and our rates are at 95 cents a mile before the cut,


So you were so bad at the job, you couldn't pull a profit at higher rates and lower cost of living than Oakland.

Sounds like a personal failing


----------



## uberfast

Beachboy said:


> Then why do u do it then


I needed a loan at 0% interest.



Euius said:


> News flash: You have no clue, and you're wrong.


Driving for x is like a loan, you'll get some cash if you're broke or just lost your job and need to make payments, then in the future you pay the tax man, mechanic and sooner or later, the insurance company rates. Perhaps doing only 3x surge rides you could make a TRUE $9-$18 per hour wage.


----------



## Blahgard

Euius said:


> And that's why the haters have so much trouble. Anecdotal evidence is not usefully reliable.
> 
> I doubt most drivers even keep decent enough books to know if their rides decrease. However, I do keep such books and know that my rides per hour have increased over time. I don't attribute that to any algorithmic reason from Uber, rather I rationally recognize that it is due to me simply improving at what I do.


Actually, the math is not anecdotal, the ceiling uber sets for X-rated drivers is pretty low.

Even people driving in San Fran Sicko market have to contend with the stratospheric cost of living.


----------



## Blahgard

Beachboy said:


> Wow u seem angry. Is that how this forum is going to be I was asking an honest question . I guess this forum is all about those upset
> Look just asking season is now over here in NJ. Rides will drop off so it will be hard to tell if Uber was front loading my pings. Seems like a lot of know it alls on forum new drivers just asking serious questions. If your in here for education fine , if u are tired of answering questions I suggest u leave this forum . I thought this forum would be different


Maybe he has a reason to be angry? I'm sure you too will be angry when you find out you're not making any money and just spinning your wheels.


----------



## Euius

uberfast said:


> Driving for x is like a loan, you'll get some cash if you're broke or just lost your job and need to make payments, then in the future you pay the tax man, mechanic and sooner or later, the insurance company rates. Perhaps doing only 3x surge rides you could make a TRUE $9-$18 per hour wage.


You are wrong.


----------



## dizie

On a side note, Uber is still a great side gig. 

Im willing to trade wear and tear on my vehicle to help pay bills. 

But if I were to do this full-time, I would have to drive 60 hrs a week. And that would suck. Big time...


----------



## uberfast

LOL at all these new members from august 2016 trying to convince someone from September 2014 that I am wrong and I don't know what I'm talking about. I've driven in L.A (x), Chicago (x), Toronto (x) and Hong Kong (black). I am a rare Uber Partner that has driven 4 massive cities. I know what I'm talking about. The only place where there was awesome profit, was, Hong Kong. But that's because I was black there.


----------



## uberfast

dizie said:


> Did you go Michael Jackson or what.
> 
> Ok that was a bad joke....


hahah. Lots of tourists use black in hong kong and my canto isn't the best so i was the perfect fit for the job. lots of folk tipped me, many in foreign currencies. I hear from buddies over there that they have x now and it's a constant surge, so maybe x is profitable there.


----------



## DrivingStPete

Beachboy said:


> Wow u seem angry. Is that how this forum is going to be I was asking an honest question . I guess this forum is all about those upset
> Look just asking season is now over here in NJ. Rides will drop off so it will be hard to tell if Uber was front loading my pings. Seems like a lot of know it alls on forum new drivers just asking serious questions. If your in here for education fine , if u are tired of answering questions I suggest u leave this forum . I thought this forum would be different


You asked for proof, but said you've been reading this forum for sometime. If you wanted real information, from real drivers, with real experience, you need to accept the realities of that which you asked for.

It sounds like you had your mind made up based on a small amount of hours and days.


----------



## Hot Rod 71

If some of you hate driving for Uber so badly, then why not quit and go find a real job? it's not like you are being held against your will and ar forced to grind out long hours behind the wheel for $3-$6 an hour (in reference to the post above).

I will never understand this mentality. Each individual is the master of his or her own destiny. 

You don't like the job? Do something about it.


----------



## uberfast

Hot Rod 71 said:


> If some of you hate driving for Uber so badly, then why not quit and go find a real job? it's not like you are being held against your will and ar forced to grind out long hours behind the wheel for $3-$6 an hour (in reference to the post above).
> 
> I will never understand this mentality. Each individual is the master of his or her own destiny.
> 
> You don't like the job? Do something about it.


Nice, member since: Yesterday.

Listen here compodre.

Some of the people lost their job. Their credit card bills, mortgage, car payments etc... start building up after a month of unemployment. Creditors start calling. They have no choice, they do some driving with uber. Others had a death in their family and need to pay for funeral expenses, they take up driving to help pay for it. Others, drive for fun because they have no social life. Driving as a job is NOT fun, no matter how much money you will make. It's stressful, it's dangerous and it's inefficient and a losing proposition with uber X.

Don't just say "so quit, nobody holds a gun to your head". Uber doesn't hold a gun to "their" head, they are free to go, but corporate slavery is exactly that. Be more sensitive to your fellow drivers as everyone isn't a 19 year old kid driving for fun. We have seniors who have no choice, we have people with hearing disabilities where that is one of the only jobs they can do to survive. So $6 per hour for them is better than $0 per hour. But $6 per hour is way below minimum wage, and is not acceptable for the lowest of the lowest.

Driving UberX is a honest job (on the driver side). It's better to get ripped off by a corporation or by society then getting involved in crime and going to jail. So I respect most of the drivers, because they have no choice but to drive, or else get in to a life of crime, or starve your mother, children, become homeless.

There are so many variables to list that it would take up massive amount of bandwidth on this websites server.

It's like saying "if you don't like the 35% loan you got from a loan shark, you shouldn't have taken the loan". People don't take out loans at 35% because life is great, they do it because they are starving and they will soon be homeless.

Same with uber x, people don't work for peanuts because they like it, they do it because they need a loan, and uber pays it quick. I have nothing against uber, it's a profitable company, good on them. If I owned uber i would be happy. Success.


----------



## AintWorthIt

Euius said:


> If it was actually bad, people wouldn't drive.
> 
> People whining is not proof a market is unprofitable. Nor is bad math.
> 
> So you were so bad at the job, you couldn't pull a profit at higher rates and lower cost of living than Oakland.
> 
> Sounds like a personal failing


So driving for 1970 cab rates using your own fuel and vehicle is "bad math"? Sounds like common sense math to me. I don't rely on Uber for my income, it was always side money for me and even when rates were $1.40 a mile it was barely worth my time. I still follow the industry, just because I post on here does not mean I drive. How exactly is one "bad" at this job? Your phone beeps, you pick them up be safe and friendly and drop them off. I completed over 800 trips before I finally gave up after rate cut number 3. Glad you have it all figured out though.


----------



## Hot Rod 71

uberfast said:


> Nice, member since: Yesterday.
> 
> Listen here compodre.
> 
> Some of the people lost their job. Their credit card bills, mortgage, car payments etc... start building up after a month of unemployment. Creditors start calling. They have no choice, they do some driving with uber. Others had a death in their family and need to pay for funeral expenses, they take up driving to help pay for it. Others, drive for fun because they have no social life. Driving as a job is NOT fun, no matter how much money you will make. It's stressful, it's dangerous and it's inefficient and a losing proposition with uber X.
> 
> Don't just say "so quit, nobody holds a gun to your head". Uber doesn't hold a gun to "their" head, they are free to go, but corporate slavery is exactly that. Be more sensitive to your fellow drivers as everyone isn't a 19 year old kid driving for fun. We have seniors who have no choice, we have people with hearing disabilities where that is one of the only jobs they can do to survive. So $6 per hour for them is better than $0 per hour. But $6 per hour is way below minimum wage, and is not acceptable for the lowest of the lowest.
> 
> Driving UberX is a honest job (on the driver side). It's better to get ripped off by a corporation or by society then getting involved in crime and going to jail. So I respect most of the drivers, because they have no choice but to drive, or else get in to a life of crime, or starve your mother, children, become homeless.
> 
> There are so many variables to list that it would take up massive amount of bandwidth on this websites server.
> 
> It's like saying "if you don't like the 35% loan you got from a loan shark, you shouldn't have taken the loan". People don't take out loans at 35% because life is great, they do it because they are starving and they will soon be homeless.
> 
> Same with uber x, people don't work for peanuts because they like it, they do it because they need a loan, and uber pays it quick. I have nothing against uber, it's a profitable company, good on them. If I owned uber i would be happy. Success.


I'm not 19 years old, not even close. I just get tired of hearing people talk about how they are victims. It's rampant in society today. If one wants to complain about losing a job or being disabled, then go ahead; but to complain about something one elected to do and understood all of the rules and dangers in advance is just silly.

I have a full time job that requires me to put my life on the line almost every shift and I knew that going into it. I signed on the dotted lne and fully accepted the rigors of the job. When called upon to do my job, I don't spend time whining about how much it sucks because I could get hurt or killed. If I didn't like it, I would find another job.

I understand people lose their jobs, have disabilities, etc, etc....but if you are making less than minimum wage driving for Uber, then go find a minimum wage job and spare the abuse to your vehicle.

And to imply that I cannot have an opinion because I've only been a forum member for a day is just laughable. Am I supposed to cower down to the grizzled Uber forum veterans??


----------



## Euius

uberfast said:


> Some of the people lost their job. Their credit card bills, mortgage, car payments etc... start building up after a month of unemployment. Creditors start calling. They have no choice,


People who have no choice are in that situation because they have no useful skills. They are the cause of fare cuts, not the victims.


----------



## Euius

AintWorthIt said:


> So driving for 1970 cab rates using your own fuel and vehicle is "bad math"?


Yes. I out earn at my part time uber job what a 60 hour week taxi driver in my city earns.

You can't just demand a high fare and expect it to happen. Taxis were way overpriced. They survived only through govt intrusion keeping supply down. Well, taxis can't just bribe local politicians anymore - Except for Austin. Until Texas stops it.


----------



## Euius

You being flat out wrong doesn't make me sorry.


----------



## uberfast

Well look at the bright side from all this crap. I put an inch of armour all shine on my doors and leather seats to ensure any grime that comes off of passengers dirty clothes easily wipes off. Unfortunately the clean customers get oil on theirs clothes. You see, I'm kind of like Uber corp, don't care for the passengers, only my car. /s


----------



## MidnightDriver

Euius said:


> People who have no choice are in that situation because they have no useful skills.


Stop right there.

I have a background in electrical. I build control systems for industrial automation. I have a very impressive resume. Never had a problem getting a job before. In fact, If I wanted to take a few weeks off in between contracts, I had to take my phone off the hook because my agent was calling me everyday. Now, I can't even get an interview. The problem is I'm 59 years old and it's not hard to deduce that from my resume. Companies don't want to hire people who are five or six years away from retirement age because they don't want the added burden of healthcare costs associated with it.

Yes, I drive full time for Uber out of neccesity. I'm not in this position because I have no useful skills. I'm in this position, because ultimately, we have a nation of idiots who think they are entitled to everything and vote for Liberal Progressive Socialists.


----------



## Blahgard

Euius said:


> People who have no choice are in that situation because they have no useful skills. They are the cause of fare cuts, not the victims.


Ayn Rand much?


----------



## getme2srq

Durango59 said:


> Hey Uberites. Been lurking here for some time and finally decided to sign up to drive. Wanted to share my first 23 hours driving over 4 days. Bear in mind when I signed up there were no incentives.
> 
> I just finished 23 hours over 4 days and earned $456. Throw in 60 dollars in tips and I made over 500 in just 23 hours. I spent 60 dollars in gasoline. I would say not a bad net. So what I would like to ask... why all the hate for UBER. I was nice to the riders, opened doors, and drive an impeccably clean vehicle. Uber on


Needless to say, earnings are market dependent.
Here in the Philly/South Jersey market, so far I'm averaging $16/hour this year.

You received $60 in tips for $456 in earnings.
That means your tips are 11.6% of total earnings.
That's a really good rate.
In my region, tipping is almost non-existent.
YTD, my Uber tips are 1.8% of total earnings.
I also have an impeccably clean vehicle and a 4.9 driver rating, so I do not believe low tips are due to me or my car.

So I believe the amount of Uber hate is also region dependent.
Uber tends to treat drivers like crap.
In our region, in the last 12 months, Uber has:
1. Lowered rates
2. Raised Uber commissions
3. Introduced and promoted Uberpool (more passengers, more liabilities, less money)
4. Provides lousy support,
5. Flooded the market with drivers

This all adds up to more Uber hate.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## Blahgard

People aren't even earning up to Uber's claims in San Franciso where the standard of living is sognificantly higher than Atlanta, Detroit or SD.


----------



## NFIH

Euius said:


> People who have no choice are in that situation because they have no useful skills.


That's really not a fair or accurate statement. Unless you believe that the tens of millions of people worldwide who lost their jobs following the crash of 2008--and millions of whom remain un- or underemployed--somehow suddenly had no useful skills. The other explanation--borne out by the tepid "recovery" in the US, for example--is that there are simply not enough good middle class jobs to go around. The (global) economy has literally downshifted, and this is according to everyone from the IMF to the World Trade Monitor in the Netherlands. And that means a lack of employment.

Which spells PAYDAY for Uber and outfits like them that thrive when people are driven further and further into a marginal economic existence. At that point, you take what you can get. And Uber is among those things that falls into "what you can get."


----------



## NFIH

MidnightDriver said:


> Stop right there.
> 
> I have a background in electrical. I build control systems for industrial automation. I have a very impressive resume. Never had a problem getting a job before. In fact, If I wanted to take a few weeks off in between contracts, I had to take my phone off the hook because my agent was calling me everyday. Now, I can't even get an interview. The problem is I'm 59 years old and it's not hard to deduce that from my resume. Companies don't want to hire people who are five or six years away from retirement age because they don't want the added burden of healthcare costs associated with it.
> 
> Yes, I drive full time for Uber out of neccesity. I'm not in this position because I have no useful skills. I'm in this position, because ultimately, we have a nation of idiots who think they are entitled to everything and vote for Liberal Progressive Socialists.


What do "liberal progressive socialists" have to do with it? They're the only ones fighting to *preserve* and generate stable middle class jobs in the West. It's the "pro-business" conservatives who will readily outsource your job and destroy the labor laws that make Uber's race to the bottom possible--all in the name of "cheap prices."

Evidently, you've fallen for it.


----------



## Euius

Blahgard said:


> People aren't even earning up to Uber's claims in San Franciso where the standard of living is sognificantly higher than Atlanta, Detroit or SD.


Absolutely false. Current Uber claim in SF is: "Make $768/week in fares in San Francisco driving your own car"

I make around that, part time, just from fares and after 25% commission. Those working 40 hours a week earn more. Again, just from fares. Bonuses are about 50% of that value _on top_

Pajamaboy is a good avatar for you. Fully represents your intellectual rigor.



NFIH said:


> That's really not a fair or accurate statement. Unless you believe that the tens of millions of people worldwide who lost their jobs following the crash of 2008--and millions of whom remain un- or underemployed--somehow suddenly had no useful skills.


That's exactly what I mean.

Just because you _had_ useful skills does not mean those skills are still useful.


----------



## MidnightDriver

NFIH said:


> What do "liberal progressive socialists" have to do with it? They're the only ones fighting to *preserve* and generate stable middle class jobs in the West. It's the "pro-business" conservatives who will readily outsource your job and destroy the labor laws that make Uber's race to the bottom possible--all in the name of "cheap prices."
> 
> Evidently, you've fallen for it.


Yes....things are so much better now.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Blahgard

Euius said:


> Absolutely false. Current Uber claim in SF is: "Make $768/week in fares in San Francisco driving your own car"
> 
> I make around that, part time, just from fares and after 25% commission. Those working 40 hours a week earn more. Again, just from fares. Bonuses are about 50% of that value _on top_
> 
> Pajamaboy is a good avatar for you. Fully represents your intellectual rigor.
> 
> That's exactly what I mean.
> 
> Just because you _had_ useful skills does not mean those skills are still useful.


You obviously didn't bother to read the articles I posted, but that's ok.

Even Lyft misleadingly claims you can make $1,500 a week.


----------



## NFIH

Euius said:


> That's exactly what I mean.
> 
> Just because you _had_ useful skills does not mean those skills are still useful.


That makes no sense. Job loss can occur because an employer runs into financial trouble completely unrelated to whether or not the employees have useful skills. Which is in fact exactly what happened during the last crash.


----------



## NFIH

MidnightDriver said:


> Yes....things are so much better now.
> 
> Thank you very much.


There are no liberal progressive socialists running anything, as far as I'm aware.

And you do realize Trump thinks people like you are overpaid, right? He's put it quite bluntly. And he's the very opposite of a "socialist."

http://www.businessinsider.com/donald-trump-wages-are-too-high-2015-11


----------



## the rebel

NFIH said:


> What do "liberal progressive socialists" have to do with it? They're the only ones fighting to *preserve* and generate stable middle class jobs in the West. It's the "pro-business" conservatives who will readily outsource your job and destroy the labor laws that make Uber's race to the bottom possible--all in the name of "cheap prices."
> 
> Evidently, you've fallen for it.


They may not advertise that they are liberal progressive socialists, but there are plenty of them that have had a hand in moving jobs out of the United States, and they are doing a great job at getting people like you to fall for it. By the way do some research on socialist countries and who gets ahead. I will give you a hint, it is not the average person.

You want more jobs created than you have to lower the barriers to entry and help people start small businesses, it is where economic growth has always came from at the end of a recession, but our current government has no intention of pissing off their corporate sponsors to get out of the way, vote for Hillary and it will get worse.


----------



## HotRodriguez75

Durango59 said:


> Hey Uberites. Been lurking here for some time and finally decided to sign up to drive. Wanted to share my first 23 hours driving over 4 days. Bear in mind when I signed up there were no incentives.
> 
> I just finished 23 hours over 4 days and earned $456. Throw in 60 dollars in tips and I made over 500 in just 23 hours. I spent 60 dollars in gasoline. I would say not a bad net. So what I would like to ask... why all the hate for UBER. I was nice to the riders, opened doors, and drive an impeccably clean vehicle. Uber on


Check back in after 500 rides and let's see if you are still in the honeymoon stage.


----------



## getme2srq

NFIH said:


> What do "liberal progressive socialists" have to do with it? They're the only ones fighting to *preserve* and generate stable middle class jobs in the West. It's the "pro-business" conservatives who will readily outsource your job and destroy the labor laws that make Uber's race to the bottom possible--all in the name of "cheap prices."
> 
> Evidently, you've fallen for it.


Amen!!


----------



## getme2srq

the rebel said:


> They may not advertise that they are liberal progressive socialists, but there are plenty of them that have had a hand in moving jobs out of the United States, and they are doing a great job at getting people like you to fall for it. By the way do some research on socialist countries and who gets ahead. I will give you a hint, it is not the average person.
> 
> You want more jobs created than you have to lower the barriers to entry and help people start small businesses, it is where economic growth has always came from at the end of a recession, but our current government has no intention of pissing off their corporate sponsors to get out of the way, vote for Hillary and it will get worse.


When was the last time Republican policies actually lifted up the middle class??

Dwight D. Eisenhower!!

Oh crap, showing my age again


----------



## NFIH

the rebel said:


> They may not advertise that they are liberal progressive socialists, but there are plenty of them that have had a hand in moving jobs out of the United States, ...


And they are ... ? Name some, please.



> You want more jobs created than you have to lower the barriers to entry and help people start small businesses, ...


What barriers are you referring to? Be specific.



> ... but our current government has no intention of pissing off their corporate sponsors


As compared to who? The Republicans? Because everyone knows the Republicans are the sworn enemies of "corporate sponsors." (I thought that role belonged to the "socialists" like Clinton--except you simultaneously described her as beholden to said corporate sponsors, so the only thing I can gather from this is that you're deeply confused.)


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Durango59 said:


> Hey Uberites. Been lurking here for some time and finally decided to sign up to drive. Wanted to share my first 23 hours driving over 4 days. Bear in mind when I signed up there were no incentives.
> 
> I just finished 23 hours over 4 days and earned $456. Throw in 60 dollars in tips and I made over 500 in just 23 hours. I spent 60 dollars in gasoline. I would say not a bad net. So what I would like to ask... why all the hate for UBER. I was nice to the riders, opened doors, and drive an impeccably clean vehicle. Uber on


You haven't yet calculated your net, just your adjusted gross.
Factor out $10 per day maintenance and $10 per day to eventually replace the car.
Or don't.
But if you don't, you are in for a big surprise in 18 to 30 months


----------



## Xylphan

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You haven't yet calculated your net, just your adjusted gross.
> Factor out $10 per day maintenance and $10 per day to eventually replace the car.
> Or don't.
> But if you don't, you are in for a big surprise in 18 to 30 months


He isn't even properly accounting for taxes. 

He and IRS are going to be best buds.


----------



## DrivingStPete

Blahgard said:


> stratospheric


awesome word! Lmao


----------



## Euius

Blahgard said:


> You obviously didn't bother to read the articles I posted, but that's ok.
> 
> Even Lyft misleadingly claims you can make $1,500 a week.


Your claim was "People aren't even earning up to Uber's claims in San Franciso", complete with spelling error.

I live in San Francisco. I _know_ the claims they make in advertising here, and it's $768 a week.

You wanting to hold them to claims they don't make isn't very interesting.



NFIH said:


> That makes no sense. Job loss can occur because an employer runs into financial trouble completely unrelated to whether or not the employees have useful skills. Which is in fact exactly what happened during the last crash.


Job _loss_ can, long term unemployment cannot. Long term unemployment is a sign that the person has no valuable skills.


----------



## DrivingStPete

Hot Rod 71 said:


> Am I supposed to cower down to the grizzled Uber forum veterans??


Absolutely! Or we will one-star you and then yell at you to get out while throwing hula girls at you. Hmph

And those chi-town drivers might take your lunch money.


----------



## DrivingStPete

Euius said:


> I live in San Francisco. I _know_ the claims they make in advertising here, and it's $768 a week


Dude, let it go.

Take up a cause that means something


----------



## NFIH

Euius said:


> Job _loss_ can, long term unemployment cannot. Long term unemployment is a sign that the person has no valuable skills.


Way to move those goalposts. Now you're going to have to progressively increase the amount of time that counts as "long-term unemployment" to try and make your thesis work. Your argument means, for example, that you have to believe that someone like an unemployed electrician who is unemployed for a long time--and, say, reduced to having to drive for Uber--has no valuable skills. Because who needs electricians, right?

As history like the Great Depression shows, long-term unemployment can very much be due to wider macroeconomic deficiencies that reduce not only overall demand but the ability of a society to *finance* what demand does exist. (And if you can't finance it, all the skills and/or demand in the world won't amount to anything.) That's why, for example, a poor country isn't going to have much demand or use for brain surgeons. Yet no one in their right mind would argue that the skills necessary to be a brain surgeon are not valuable.


----------



## m1a1mg

Xylphan said:


> He isn't even properly accounting for taxes.
> 
> He and IRS are going to be best buds.


It's a shame that you have been eduacted on this point before, but continue to lie. If you are paying taxes on Uber income, you are an idiot. Using fully acceptable IRS rules, I "lost" money driving Uber last year. You can too for three consecutive years.

But you've never driven Uber. You just post and post trying to stop other people from doing it.


----------



## m1a1mg

DrivingStPete said:


> Dude, let it go.
> 
> Take up a cause that means something


Why don't yo let it go?


----------



## Euius

NFIH said:


> Way to move those goalposts. Now you're going to have to progressively increase the amount of time that counts as "long-term unemployment" to try and make your thesis work.


Nope. If you been unemployed and looking for thirty days, you have no valuable skills.

Of course, lots of people don't really look for work. They just claim they are to collect unemployment. Then magically right as it runs out they find work. Those multi year extensions after 911 were horrible

It's even better as with some creative paperwork (showing that you "lose money") they can drive for uber and collect unemployment simultaneously


----------



## Euius

m1a1mg said:


> It's a shame that you have been eduacted on this point before, but continue to lie. If you are paying taxes on Uber income, you are an idiot. Using fully acceptable IRS rules, I "lost" money driving Uber last year. You can too for three consecutive years.


Maybe you can,my earnings per mile are over twice the 54 cent deduction, and I'm already stretching things to claim $5k in non mileage expenses

If I tried real hard, and edged up against the line of legality, I might be able to get it down to $500 taxable income every week


----------



## UberReallySucks

Durango59 said:


> Hey Uberites. Been lurking here for some time and finally decided to sign up to drive. Wanted to share my first 23 hours driving over 4 days. Bear in mind when I signed up there were no incentives.
> 
> I just finished 23 hours over 4 days and earned $456. Throw in 60 dollars in tips and I made over 500 in just 23 hours. I spent 60 dollars in gasoline. I would say not a bad net. So what I would like to ask... why all the hate for UBER. I was nice to the riders, opened doors, and drive an impeccably clean vehicle. Uber on


Uber is nice to you that way when you're new


----------



## NFIH

Euius said:


> Nope. If you been unemployed and looking for thirty days, you have no valuable skills.


You can't seriously believe this. Because it would mean you have no idea how any kind of money- and debt-based economy works.

Hah hah, "30 days." Why not 15 days or 22 days or 47 days? Somehow 30 days is *exactly* the number. Hah hah! What if you go 33 days and *then* you find a job? Is your thesis shot? Or is that just margin of error? What about 58 days?

Hah hah, "30 days."


----------



## m1a1mg

Euius said:


> Maybe you can,my earnings per mile are over twice the 54 cent deduction, and I'm already stretching things to claim $5k in non mileage expenses
> 
> If I tried real hard, and edged up against the line of legality, I might be able to get it down to $500 taxable income every week


I drive 20 hours a week, tops. I'm not full time by any stretch.


----------



## MoneyUber4

Durango59 said:


> Hey Uberites. Been lurking here for some time and finally decided to sign up to drive. Wanted to share my first 23 hours driving over 4 days. Bear in mind when I signed up there were no incentives.
> 
> I just finished 23 hours over 4 days and earned $456. Throw in 60 dollars in tips and I made over 500 in just 23 hours. I spent 60 dollars in gasoline. I would say not a bad net. So what I would like to ask... why all the hate for UBER. I was nice to the riders, opened doors, and drive an impeccably clean vehicle. Uber on


Not bad but on my 1st week I did $1,350 with 23 hours work with $60 dollars tips. Now, I don't work for those low rates.


----------



## Euius

m1a1mg said:


> I drive 20 hours a week, tops. I'm not full time by any stretch.


Given the IRS definition of full time as 130 hours in a one month period (30 hour a week) neither am I


----------



## m1a1mg

Euius said:


> Given the IRS definition of full time as 130 hours in a one month period (30 hour a week) neither am I


I'm uncertain what your intent is? I can easily cover my costs with smart deductions. You can't. What's the point?


----------



## Uber_Dick

Euius....Fuber loves guys like you. Thats how they make their money....so you go out on Facebook or ****ter or what ever you do and say hey look I made $1000 last week.

That is gross, not net. Take of 58 cent per mile and dont forget you are in the city with the highest rates.

Every where else it sucks major balls.

Go marry Travis, he is single - so I've heard.

Hail Travis!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Euius said:


> Nope. If you been unemployed and looking for thirty days, you have no valuable skills.
> 
> Of course, lots of people don't really look for work. They just claim they are to collect unemployment. Then magically right as it runs out they find work. Those multi year extensions after 911 were horrible
> 
> It's even better as with some creative paperwork (showing that you "lose money") they can drive for uber and collect unemployment simultaneously


That's 
Sofa 
King
We
Tag
Ted
Folks with high end skills are often between jobs 6 to 9 months.
Getting a professional position is not like landing a job as French fry cook at McDonald's.
You have just proven you have no real world experience and that factoid was either spit out by one of your professors, or you pulled that concept out of your ass...
Or you are a Ding! fries are done kinda guy.


----------



## Euius

m1a1mg said:


> I'm uncertain what your intent is? I can easily cover my costs with smart deductions. You can't. What's the point?


That's fantasy. You get to _spend money_ to avoid taxes, when the taxes are less than the cost of you spending the money.

Take the example of you driving 2 miles to earn $1 while I drive one mile to earn $1.

You'll pay absolutely no taxes! Woo woo! But you spent 50 cents for the cost of driving two miles.

I spent 25 cents in true cost, have 29 cents left untaxed, and pay 33% tax on the 46 cents remaining. In total, I have 75 cents left.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Euius said:


> That's fantasy. You get to _spend money_ to avoid taxes, when the taxes are less than the cost of you spending the money.
> 
> Take the example of you driving 2 miles to earn $1 while I drive one mile to earn $1.
> 
> You'll pay absolutely no taxes! Woo woo! But you spent 50 cents for the cost of driving two miles.
> 
> I spent 25 cents in true cost, have 29 cents left untaxed, and pay 33% tax on the 46 cents remaining. In total, I have 75 cents left.


DING!
Fries are done.


----------



## Euius

Uber_Dick said:


> Euius....Fuber loves guys like you. Thats how they make their money....so you go out on Facebook or ****ter or what ever you do and say hey look I made $1000 last week.


I don't go on Facebook, but I actually made more than $1500 last week. After commission/etc, that's the cash value deposited into my bank account.



> That is gross, not net. Take of 58 cent per mile and dont forget you are in the city with the highest rates.


I don't pay 58 cents per mile in cost, rather I spend 22 cents or so. For book keeping purposes I call it 25 cents. Furthermore, I drove under 600 miles total, including all dead miles, to get that $1500. That means I spent $150 on actual per mile costs, and have another $174 completely tax free. I have a $170 weekly average in expenses which are also deductible.

Of course much of those expenses, like my cell phone and insurance, are what I would be paying anyways. So while they are deductible, they're not really expenses of driving for Uber. The ability to write them off means I'm getting a discount I wouldn't get if I didn't drive for Uber.

So my net is: $1006 that I pay 33% ish in taxes, and $174 tax free.


----------



## Uber_Dick

Your opinion, or mine dont matter.....AAA which is fact based says it cost 58 cents per mile where as only 12 cents is gas.

Come and drive in LA, give it 3 months and you are ready to beat up Travis. You live in the highest paid Fuber city in America.


----------



## Euius

Uber_Dick said:


> Your opinion, or mine dont matter.....AAA which is fact based says it cost 58 cents per mile where as only 12 cents is gas.


Your opinion as to the entire cost of ownership should be attributed to Uber doesn't matter either. You're simply wrong.

The difference between the depreciation of my car if it sits in my garage at zero miles for two years and the depreciation of my car when it's driven 20k for two years is only $1000. The depreciation for the _car aging_ is not a cost of driving for Uber, only the depreciation for _driving the miles_ is, giving a depreciation per mile cost of 5 cents.



> Come and drive in LA, give it 3 months and you are ready to beat up Travis. You live in the highest paid Fuber city in America.


Often repeated fantasy, but there are plenty of better paid markets. Boston for example.

That being said, I _actually_ live in Oakland. Which at 85 cents a mile, 15 cents a minute is _lower_ than your LA rates, and still profitable.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Euius said:


> I never claimed every market was good. You're too busy claiming every market is bad to recognize that you're simply wrong.


It's more the case that we claim every market will EVENTUALLY be bad. Just give it time. They all started out good or even great.


----------



## Euius

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It's more the case that we claim every market will EVENTUALLY be bad. Just give it time. They all started out good or even great.


Every market will pay at the level necessary to attract sufficient number of drivers to supply the need from riders. Noting, however, that rider demand decreases as fares increase, an effect avoided with bonuses outside the fare structure.

If it's not surging, that means there are enough drivers.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Euius said:


> I don't go on Facebook, but I actually made more than $1500 last week. After commission/etc, that's the cash value deposited into my bank account.
> 
> I don't pay 58 cents per mile in cost, rather I spend 22 cents or so. For book keeping purposes I call it 25 cents. Furthermore, I drove under 600 miles total, including all dead miles, to get that $1500. That means I spent $150 on actual per mile costs, and have another $174 completely tax free. I have a $170 weekly average in expenses which are also deductible.
> 
> Of course much of those expenses, like my cell phone and insurance, are what I would be paying anyways. So while they are deductible, they're not really expenses of driving for Uber. The ability to write them off means I'm getting a discount I wouldn't get if I didn't drive for Uber.
> 
> So my net is: $1006 that I pay 33% ish in taxes, and $174 tax free.


Insurance is included in mileage deduction.

Do you ONLY use your cell phone for uber? You can't deduct it entirely if not. And that seems like an awful high amount for insurance and cell phone in any case.

Unless you buy a shit load of mints...


----------



## Euius

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Insurance is included in mileage deduction.


It's not part of the 54 cent standard mileage deduction. It is a line item true cost deduction.



> Do you ONLY use your cell phone for uber? You can't deduct it entirely if not.


I'll argue that with the IRS agent.


----------



## tohunt4me

Durango59 said:


> Hey Uberites. Been lurking here for some time and finally decided to sign up to drive. Wanted to share my first 23 hours driving over 4 days. Bear in mind when I signed up there were no incentives.
> 
> I just finished 23 hours over 4 days and earned $456. Throw in 60 dollars in tips and I made over 500 in just 23 hours. I spent 60 dollars in gasoline. I would say not a bad net. So what I would like to ask... why all the hate for UBER. I was nice to the riders, opened doors, and drive an impeccably clean vehicle. Uber on


Wont be anything impeccable about your vehicle soon enough.

How nice you made the EXACT amount in tips that your gas cost.

The norm is about $4.00 in tips a day. Thanks to Uber," no tip needed!"

So normally,you should have had $16.00 in tips,$60.00 in gas.


----------



## m1a1mg

Euius said:


> That's fantasy. You get to _spend money_ to avoid taxes, when the taxes are less than the cost of you spending the money.
> 
> Take the example of you driving 2 miles to earn $1 while I drive one mile to earn $1.
> 
> You'll pay absolutely no taxes! Woo woo! But you spent 50 cents for the cost of driving two miles.
> 
> I spent 25 cents in true cost, have 29 cents left untaxed, and pay 33% tax on the 46 cents remaining. In total, I have 75 cents left.


Seriously dude, you found an argument where none existed. I don't drive 2 mile to make $1. Your Assumptions are ust that. Don't pretend to think you understand how I drive or how much money I make. You seem to think you're the only one that has this crap figured out. You aren't.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Euius said:


> Every market will pay at the level necessary to attract sufficient number of drivers to supply the need from riders. Noting, however, that rider demand decreases as fares increase, an effect avoided with bonuses outside the fare structure.
> 
> If it's not surging, that means there are enough drivers.


But that level is artificially low, because there are no profits for the drivers at that level. None for uber, either, if they're then paying out bonuses and incentives to keep drivers.

If Ford wanted to get every single person in the country to buy a Ford, they could almost do it by selling every car for $1000. They could cut the pay of their assembly line workers again and again, giving out bonuses to those who recruited a friend to work or who put together so many cars per hour. The turnover would be bad, but the cars would keep churning out.

But they'd be losing money and the quality would go to shit. They might lose a few customers. So cut the pay again. Sell the cars for $900!

Demand increases. But more workers leave. Quality goes down even more.

Now at some point they reach an equilibrium where they are making more than enough cars for demand. The workers are being recruited at the same rate they leave, and some workers are getting extra pay to work harder and stick around.

Problem is THEY'RE NOT MAKING ANY MONEY! NO ONE IS! The workers are telling customers it sucks. The cars aren't as nice as they used to be.

On a positive note Ford now has sold many more cars than it would have. It's making just the number needed to have everyone who wants one get it instantly.

No one is waiting and workers are still working, although unhappily. Perfect system. IF you only measure by those parameters, that is.

Selling something below cost--yes, we don't need your little supply and demand explanation to know that works. But you end up with crappy products and miserable workers AND you lose money.


----------



## Euius

Fuzzyelvis said:


> But that level is artificially low, because there are no profits for the drivers at that level.


If that were actually true, there would be so few drivers it would surge.



> None for uber, either, if they're then paying out bonuses and incentives to keep drivers.


Not your concern. Worry about your compensation. Let Uber investors worry about Uber



> But they'd be losing money and the quality would go to shit. They might lose a few customers. So cut the pay again. Sell the cars for $900!


That would be Ford's concern, not mine.



> Selling something below cost--yes, we don't need your little supply and demand explanation to know that works. But you end up with crappy products and miserable workers AND you lose money.


Maybe. Probably not though. $100 million loss in the entirety of the US for 2015 isn't concerning.

SalesForce loses that every month

In any case, it's not your problem.


----------



## Cole Hann

Durango59 said:


> Hey Uberites. Been lurking here for some time and finally decided to sign up to drive. Wanted to share my first 23 hours driving over 4 days. Bear in mind when I signed up there were no incentives.
> 
> I just finished 23 hours over 4 days and earned $456. Throw in 60 dollars in tips and I made over 500 in just 23 hours. I spent 60 dollars in gasoline. I would say not a bad net. So what I would like to ask... why all the hate for UBER. I was nice to the riders, opened doors, and drive an impeccably clean vehicle. Uber on


FORGET the $60 in gas. Multiple your total mileage by .57 cents (real life vehicle expense). Subtract that figure from your net fares + tips. That's what u made.

https://www.mileiq.com/blog/ask-the-tax-expert-what-does-the-57-5-cents-per-mile-deduction-cover/


----------



## Cole Hann

dizie said:


> The ones that hate uber are the full-timers. Uber is a gig-job in a gig economy and will make it hard to cover your full-time bills.
> 
> But some people are still in denial. They want uber to go back to what it used to be, before the price cuts.
> 
> Uber is trying to take over the transportation indusrty, and it will keep doing price cuts in the future.
> 
> Part-time? Yes, uber is probably the best part-time gig out there that's accessible to alot of people.
> 
> I love the fact that I can trade wear and tear in my car in exchange for freedom to work on my own times.
> 
> Full-time? Well, it's doable, some people still make it work in their own city. But others? Others just turn bitter and post rants here in the forums.


----------



## I have nuts

Yawn, come back and talk to me in six months.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Not another new driver. I can't imagine why anyone would driver for less then $1/mile. I can understand it if (a driver) drove uber two years ago and such.


----------



## I have nuts

uberfast said:


> lol at anyone who thinks they are making decent money with uberX. newsflash, on average, x drivers make between $3 to $6 an hour, way below minimum wage.


Exactly, driving for uberx when you break it down and subtract all your expenses you're making less than minimum wage. You could make more money flipping burgers at McDonald's. Oh, and before the OP goes and spend all that "life changing money" be sure to save some, because the tax man cometh in April.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

LVC said:


> Welcome to the club, I started my first thread here last week and got hit with sarcasm too. I came to the conclusion that this forum is a waste of time for sharing ideas with other drivers.


Or maybe Uber has affected so many people through disruption of previous econic world facets, we need this place to vent our frustrations and hope to topple the evil behemoth.


----------



## Euius

LVC said:


> Welcome to the club, I started my first thread here last week and got hit with sarcasm too. I came to the conclusion that this forum is a waste of time for sharing ideas with other drivers.


Stick to the city sub-forum specific to your market, not only will the people there be more rational, but any advice they have will be more useful.

The odd trolls that run around and whine in every cities forum quickly stick out, and you can put them on ignore.


----------



## Blahgard

LVC said:


> Welcome to the club, I started my first thread here last week and got hit with sarcasm too. I came to the conclusion that this forum is a waste of time for sharing ideas with other drivers.


Reinforcing bad decisions, you mean?


----------



## Blahgard

Euius said:


> Stick to the city sub-forum specific to your market, not only will the people there be more rational, but any advice they have will be more useful.
> 
> The odd trolls that run around and whine in every cities forum quickly stick out, and you can put them on ignore.


What's rational about driving for $1 a mile?


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

Your numbers will go up as you figure out a good strategy for you. I was netting around $12 to $15 an hour my first month or so now I am always netting around $25 to 30 an hour. Granted I do select now so that helps


----------



## Euius

Blahgard said:


> What's rational about driving for $1 a mile?


I don't even know where to start in how _irrational_ it is to harp on the per mile value as if it was everything. So that will have to do. The per mile value isn't everything.


----------



## Blahgard

Euius said:


> I don't even know where to start in how _irrational_ it is to harp on the per mile value as if it was everything. So that will have to do. The per mile value isn't everything.


Just do what you usually do and say that you love Uber, because you can basically log on whenever you want for as long as you want and meet new people providing that trademark, professional Uber service in your 2012 Ford F-150, or something. Say it, I'm basically my own boss!


----------



## El Janitor

Durango59 said:


> Hey Uberites. Been lurking here for some time and finally decided to sign up to drive. Wanted to share my first 23 hours driving over 4 days. Bear in mind when I signed up there were no incentives.
> 
> I just finished 23 hours over 4 days and earned $456. Throw in 60 dollars in tips and I made over 500 in just 23 hours. I spent 60 dollars in gasoline. I would say not a bad net. So what I would like to ask... why all the hate for UBER. I was nice to the riders, opened doors, and drive an impeccably clean vehicle. Uber on


Driving Uber X in a Hyundai? Or was it Select, Black, LUX, SUV in a Mercedes hat was detailed to the max?


----------



## UberLaLa

The _bad feelings_ began with the Vets that signed on at $1.50 per mile, then Uber lowered those rates. It was $1.10 a mile when I signed on, and now down to .90 (X) & .85 (Pool) in my area. If it goes much lower I will have to stop driving Uber, and can. Some drivers quit other jobs for the early promises of $30-$50 an hour to drive Uber. Others went out and bought cars for driving Uber and can't just quit. What other company promises something that is not realistic and then lowers their rates? 
To add injury to harm Uber makes claims that the driver will Earn more at lower rates, and months later they earn less in reality. They will Earn more with Pool, and same diminishing returns occur.

Many of those that used this forum to complain about lower rates and _bait & switch _tactics of Uber, have quit over the past year. And I assume many more will in the coming months. Some attempt to give an honest reply to threads like this, other jaded drivers just need to vent.

OP, Welcome to UP and good luck!


----------



## KMANDERSON

AintWorthIt said:


> A new driver telling us how great Uber is?
> View attachment 59859


Exactly,tell him to come back in five months after he went to firestone a couple times.


----------



## AintWorthIt

Euius said:


> I don't even know where to start in how _irrational_ it is to harp on the per mile value as if it was everything. So that will have to do. The per mile value isn't everything.


You are completely delusional


----------



## strongarm

Euius said:


> Yes. I out earn at my part time uber job what a 60 hour week taxi driver in my city earns.
> 
> You can't just demand a high fare and expect it to happen. Taxis were way overpriced. They survived only through govt intrusion keeping supply down. Well, taxis can't just bribe local politicians anymore - Except for Austin. Until Texas stops it.


Nice! Why did Uber leave Austin? Just want to make sure you have your info correct. Uber/Lyft spent I think 8 million in one month campaign to sway the fine people of Austin. This was a vote that they wanted to happen but when they lost they ran off. So you were saying the big bad govt of Austin did what to Uber and Lyft?


----------



## strongarm

And to think that companies who can spend that kind of money in a week for a campaign can't bribe government. Haha!


----------



## Cole Hann

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Or maybe Uber has affected so many people through disruption of previous econic world facets, we need this place to vent our frustrations and hope to topple the evil behemoth.


State of the State Gents, State of the State. From Bloomberg, no surprises, we all know it, we all see it, some of us experience it 
*It's Tough Being Over 40 in Silicon Valley*
"*I know downsized engineers in their 40s and 50s who've retrained themselves to build mobile apps or do big data-and others who are Uber drivers*."

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ey-s-job-hungry-say-we-re-not-to-old-for-this


----------



## cieru

Beachboy said:


> I had a very good first week, over$1000 including tips. Are u saying that is only because it was my first week?
> 
> Do you have proof new drivers are selected for more initial rides?


i do, i tried it, i have a friend who do uber for 1 year already and he wait in airport lot 20 min before i came, but i got pinged first


----------



## GaryWinFlorida

NorCalPhil said:


> My take on this board is that people hate Uber based on what it used to be compared to what it is. I totally get that. I'm in SF so it still makes (some) financial sense to do this if you're particular about how you approach it.
> 
> I do this part time, in a very cheap car. I don't have a car payment, do my own maintenance, etc. As a second job with very low expenses (aside from Uber's take) this is a profitable bit of work.
> 
> My experience is similar to yours. I've logged trips over 12 days and 825 paid miles.
> 
> Here's the fare breakdown:
> $1384 payout
> 64 hours/825 miles
> $21.62/hr or $1.68/mile
> 
> My operating expenses currently are $.08/mile gas, $.04 per mile service, $.09 per mile insurance/SF biz reg (total miles, not just UBER miles), so my net is $1.47 per mile and will get better as the service/insurance/bizreg get spread out over more miles.
> 
> I also completed the $700 sign on incentive, which is not included in the numbers above. Gravy.


Obviously it has a lot to do with where you live. Here in S. Florida where it may not be as expensive to live as NYC or SF is is _definitely not cheap!_ It is one of the most expensive places to live in the country, yet we get $0.85/mile $0.13/min so the average trip is $3-4.00. There are also so many cars on the road that rides are getting fewer and farther between. I make far below $10/hour after expenses in an area where the _average_ rent is $1,429/month (just read that in today's paper). Impossibly low earnings in this market.


----------



## GaryWinFlorida

uberfast said:


> hahah. Lots of tourists use black in hong kong and my canto isn't the best so i was the perfect fit for the job. lots of folk tipped me, many in foreign currencies. I hear from buddies over there that they have x now and it's a constant surge, so maybe x is profitable there.


I wonder if my employer, Uber will relocate me to Hong Kong????????


----------



## NachonCheeze

dizie said:


> The ones that hate uber are the full-timers. Uber is a gig-job in a gig economy and will make it hard to cover your full-time bills.
> 
> But some people are still in denial. They want uber to go back to what it used to be, before the price cuts.
> 
> Uber is trying to take over the transportation indusrty, and it will keep doing price cuts in the future.
> 
> Part-time? Yes, uber is probably the best part-time gig out there that's accessible to alot of people.
> 
> I love the fact that I can trade wear and tear in my car in exchange for freedom to work on my own times.
> 
> Full-time? Well, it's doable, some people still make it work in their own city. But others? Others just turn bitter and post rants here in the forums.


I drive part time and hate fUber.


----------



## uberist

Durango59 said:


> Hey Uberites. Been lurking here for some time and finally decided to sign up to drive. Wanted to share my first 23 hours driving over 4 days. Bear in mind when I signed up there were no incentives.
> 
> I just finished 23 hours over 4 days and earned $456. Throw in 60 dollars in tips and I made over 500 in just 23 hours. I spent 60 dollars in gasoline. I would say not a bad net. So what I would like to ask... why all the hate for UBER. I was nice to the riders, opened doors, and drive an impeccably clean vehicle. Uber on


Think of Uber like a new girlfriend/boyfriend
You have to date it a while before you find out ubers really a B¡0tch.

Btw you didn't make $500
The average cost of operating a vehcle is 60.8 cents per mile that include gas, maint, insurance. I always take the insurance out of it when I figure out my cost per mile because I pay it when the cars sitting or driving.

You also have to pay income tax on that money.

Figure all those out then tell us how your date went.


----------



## Uber_Dick

*Euius....so you are saying that after driving for Fuber for a couple of weeks you know about the cost of driving a mile than AAA? Which has decades of statistical analysis and experts behind them? They say 58 cents...but you know better somehow?

If that is your statement then this conversation is over....or you must be working for Fuber.*

*And your math is off!*

*You drove 600 miles at 85 cents, that makes an income of $510 before Fuber takes their cut. You claim to have made $1500 which means you must have done a min. of 1764 miles. Unless of course you are the surge master and EVERY ride you took was at 2.5 times surge.*

*You either work for Fuber or the Trump Campaign, cause you deny facts and spew lies.

*


----------



## theotherone

Durango59 said:


> Hey Uberites. Been lurking here for some time and finally decided to sign up to drive. Wanted to share my first 23 hours driving over 4 days. Bear in mind when I signed up there were no incentives.
> 
> I just finished 23 hours over 4 days and earned $456. Throw in 60 dollars in tips and I made over 500 in just 23 hours. I spent 60 dollars in gasoline. I would say not a bad net. So what I would like to ask... why all the hate for UBER. I was nice to the riders, opened doors, and drive an impeccably clean vehicle. Uber on


If this is just part time for you, and you have another job, then that is great. If this is your'e full time gig, then, I would also say not bad for a first week. If you really want to make this full time, and this is just my opinion, I would put in 50 to 60 hours a week in. Also once you become comfortable, try signing up with Lyft. They are starting to catch up fast with Uber. You being an independent contractor, allows you to work for both. It seems hard at first, but once you get the hang of it, it is easy to work for both. I usually put in 10 to 12 hours a day, to make enough money to be happy. This is my full time job though. Keep your car clean. Read the customer. Some like to converse some don't. It just take time and hands on experience. You'll be alright. Just keep on truckin'


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

NachonCheeze said:


> I drive part time and hate fUber.


I drive one trip a month and hate fUber.


----------



## uber strike

Durango59 said:


> Hey Uberites. Been lurking here for some time and finally decided to sign up to drive. Wanted to share my first 23 hours driving over 4 days. Bear in mind when I signed up there were no incentives.
> 
> I just finished 23 hours over 4 days and earned $456. Throw in 60 dollars in tips and I made over 500 in just 23 hours. I spent 60 dollars in gasoline. I would say not a bad net. So what I would like to ask... why all the hate for UBER. I was nice to the riders, opened doors, and drive an impeccably clean vehicle. Uber on


you have to keep in mind that not all markets are the same. also, there are different platforms. some markets have uberpool while others don't. so some hate uber while others love uber.

uberx rates in Denver are not high but they are decent. i wouldn't be on here talking crap about uber if LA/OC market had your rates or even rates that the majority of markets have. so not all uber drivers hate uber. as you can see the rates in your market are ok, no need to really hate on uber. while uberx drivers in other markets are being screwed and do not have the capacity for a living wage after expenses. uber is just a loan in some cities.

note: i'd probably just talk crap about uber screwing us on tipping. so i kinda lied.


----------



## Kalee

Durango59 said:


> Hey Uberites. Been lurking here for some time and finally decided to sign up to drive. Wanted to share my first 23 hours driving over 4 days. Bear in mind when I signed up there were no incentives.
> 
> I just finished 23 hours over 4 days and earned $456. Throw in 60 dollars in tips and I made over 500 in just 23 hours. I spent 60 dollars in gasoline. I would say not a bad net. So what I would like to ask... why all the hate for UBER. I was nice to the riders, opened doors, and drive an impeccably clean vehicle. Uber on


Why all the hate for Uber, you ask? Obviously you have not read enough of the stories throughout this site. Here's a recent example:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-owe-uber-insurance-1000-for-a-not-at-fault-accident.102098/

And by the way, if this guy isn't already in a world of crap right now, but his insurance company will be cancelling his policy, too. He will be lucky if they don't charge him with insurance fraud for carrying a personal auto policy while using his vehicle for commercial use. He will have a hard time finding another insurance company to insure him and if he does find someone to insure him, he's going to pay threw the nose for the policy.

Welcome to Uber - where we always have your back. (with a dagger in it)
=)


----------



## Blahgard

Do they even warn the suckers who drive for X that their insurance has a 1,000 dollar deductible in the small print?


----------



## Euius

strongarm said:


> Nice! Why did Uber leave Austin?


Because they refused to pay the 2% revenue charge levied by the city.

The media of course claimed it was about fingerprints.


----------



## painfreepc

the rebel said:


> The weeks you have a major repair or have to pay for all the maintenance are you going to say that you lost money working for Uber that week?.


I've been doing Uber and Lyft now for 118,000 miles I have not had one repair yet not even brakes I am on my third set of tires..

Uber on.


----------



## Euius

Uber_Dick said:


> Euius....so you are saying that after driving for Fuber for a couple of weeks you know about the cost of driving a mile than AAA?


I know that the Total Cost of Ownership that you're quoting is a term used to describe - oddly enough - the total cost of ownership, and that the vast majority of those costs are over time, not per mile.

They attempt to hammer the cost into a per mile rate by using the average personal mile usage of 10-13k per year.

But when you're driving dramatically more than that, your cost doesn't dramatically increase. Your total cost _per mile_ has decreased.

Which is why the TCO isn't to be used for accounting purposes, and is only a rough guideline. A guideline to be used by end consumers, not businesses.



Kalee said:


> Why all the hate for Uber, you ask? Obviously you have not read enough of the stories throughout this site. Here's a recent example:
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-owe-uber-insurance-1000-for-a-not-at-fault-accident.102098/


Which is why the driver should have had a rideshare endorsement. Then his personal insurance company will _also_ work on his behalf.

Because if the whiners have one thing right, it's that drivers should not be lying to their insurance company. Get a rideshare endorsement, or don't drive. Mine costs $15/month.


----------



## painfreepc

dizie said:


> On a side note, Uber is still a great side gig.
> 
> Im willing to trade wear and tear on my vehicle to help pay bills.
> 
> But if I were to do this full-time, I would have to drive 60 hrs a week. And that would suck. Big time...


Most of you act like spoiled brats, when I drove taxi I would pray to God I only do 60 hours in one week,

When I first started driving taxi in Pomona California a normal 5 day work week was 4, 5, 6 a.m. to 4, 5, 6 p.m. that's 60 hours a week with the option to work one day on the weekend,

And the cost to drive the car in the a.m. shift was $100 a day and $0.10 per mile, most of you wouldn't know a real driving job if it hit you in the ass.


----------



## dizie

painfreepc said:


> Most of you act like spoiled brats, when I drove taxi I would pray to God I only do 60 hours in one week,
> 
> When I first started driving taxi in Pomona California a normal 5 day work week was 4, 5, 6 a.m. to 4, 5, 6 p.m. that's 60 hours a week with the option to work one day on the weekend,
> 
> And the cost to drive the car in the a.m. shift was $100 a day and $0.10 per mile, most of you wouldn't know a real driving job if it hit you in the ass.


Thank God I dont drive taxi....


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

painfreepc said:


> Most of you act like spoiled brats, when I drove taxi I would pray to God I only do 60 hours in one week,
> 
> When I first started driving taxi in Pomona California a normal 5 day work week was 4, 5, 6 a.m. to 4, 5, 6 p.m. that's 60 hours a week with the option to work one day on the weekend,
> 
> And the cost to drive the car in the a.m. shift was $100 a day and $0.10 per mile, most of you wouldn't know a real driving job if it hit you in the ass.


Did you have LAX privilege?
Always thought it would be cool to drive a cab in LA PU (Pre Uber).


----------



## Den Moines

uberfast said:


> lol at anyone who thinks they are making decent money with uberX. newsflash, on average, x drivers make between $3 to $6 an hour, way below minimum wage.


Bull, I made $20 an hour on average this week


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

dizie said:


> Thank God I dont drive taxi....


Yes, we thank God you dont!


----------



## dizie

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Yes, we thank God you dont!


Is there a Taxipeople.net forum too? If there is, do Uber people lurk there and try to discourage people from driving taxis too?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

dizie said:


> Is there a Taxipeople.net forum too? If there is, do Uber people lurk there and try to discourage people from driving taxis too?


Dunno.
Let me know when you find out


----------



## dizie

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Dunno.
> Let me know when you find out


Yeah, I hope there isn't any Uber driver stooping to that level..


----------



## Xylphan

painfreepc said:


> Most of you act like spoiled brats, when I drove taxi I would pray to God I only do 60 hours in one week,
> 
> When I first started driving taxi in Pomona California a normal 5 day work week was 4, 5, 6 a.m. to 4, 5, 6 p.m. that's 60 hours a week with the option to work one day on the weekend,
> 
> And the cost to drive the car in the a.m. shift was $100 a day and $0.10 per mile, most of you wouldn't know a real driving job if it hit you in the ass.


Up hill. Both ways. In the snow. Attacked by zombies. Mauled by bears. And the only song that ever played on the radio was "Do You Like Pina Coladas?"


----------



## Campark

Durango59 said:


> Hey Uberites. Been lurking here for some time and finally decided to sign up to drive. Wanted to share my first 23 hours driving over 4 days. Bear in mind when I signed up there were no incentives.
> 
> I just finished 23 hours over 4 days and earned $456. Throw in 60 dollars in tips and I made over 500 in just 23 hours. I spent 60 dollars in gasoline. I would say not a bad net. So what I would like to ask... why all the hate for UBER. I was nice to the riders, opened doors, and drive an impeccably clean vehicle. Uber on


In reality u made 200 in 23 hours. Hate to break it to you. .


----------



## Xylphan

Den Moines said:


> Bull, I made $20 an hour on average this week


If your going to bluff, at least change your location to someplace where it's even possible to earn that before expenses.

*Des Moines*
Base: $0.90
Per Mile: $0.65
Per Minute: $0.15
Booking: $1.60
Minimum: $4.35

And you're supposedly netting $20/hr off that? Sure you are.


----------



## UberLaLa

Den Moines said:


> Bull, I made $20 an hour on average this week


Is that before or after Uber's take, costs, etc..?


----------



## 4736353377384555736

Euius said:


> Because they refused to pay the 2% revenue charge levied by the city..


1% of all revenue generated in the city.


----------



## 4736353377384555736

painfreepc said:


> Most of you act like spoiled brats, when I drove taxi I would pray to God I only do 60 hours in one week,
> 
> When I first started driving taxi in Pomona California a normal 5 day work week was 4, 5, 6 a.m. to 4, 5, 6 p.m. that's 60 hours a week with the option to work one day on the weekend,
> 
> And the cost to drive the car in the a.m. shift was $100 a day and $0.10 per mile, most of you wouldn't know a real driving job if it hit you in the ass.


I didn't sign up for rideshare because I wanted to be a common taxi driver. If I wanted to slog long hours for little money and get no respect from anyone, I would have simply signed up to be a taxi driver.

Rideshare drivers usually come from middle-class backgrounds and expect to be treated better. They drive nicer cars than taxis, usually speak English as a first language, and many of them are college educated. They're only doing it because they don't like being bossed around and they don't want to commit to some company that could lay them off a couple of years from now.

Totally different demographic.

Compared to immigrant taxi drivers who drive 12 hours a day 7 days a week to raise their 6 kids, yes, Uber/Lyft drivers are spoiled brats, and I include myself in there among 'em.


----------



## JohnnyAngel

Durango59 said:


> I just finished 23 hours over 4 days and earned $456. Throw in 60 dollars in tips and I made over 500 in just 23 hours. I spent 60 dollars in gasoline. I would say not a bad net. So what I would like to ask... why all the hate for UBER. I was nice to the riders, opened doors, and drive an impeccably clean vehicle. Uber on


Uber is really going out of their way to hire people to make positive posts about the company. The poster makes it sound like all you have to do is be nice and have a clean vehicle and you'll have a great experience and make tips. That is simply a flat out lie.

I offer water, mints, gum, phone charger, etc., my vehicle is always spotless. I have custom playlists to suit the tastes of my passengers. I dress nice and act professional, and can adapt to various personalities, having spent much of my life in sales and marketing. Tips? Usually $2 - $5 for every 20 rides.

Uber actively tells its passengers tips aren't necessary. Uber is a trash company. The original poster is a liar, just like the other one who said he made tips all night by doing the exact things I have been doing for the past two months.


----------



## Fireguy50

Durango59 said:


> Hey Uberites. Been lurking here for some time and finally decided to sign up to drive. Wanted to share my first 23 hours driving over 4 days. Bear in mind when I signed up there were no incentives.
> 
> I just finished 23 hours over 4 days and earned $456. Throw in 60 dollars in tips and I made over 500 in just 23 hours. I spent 60 dollars in gasoline. I would say not a bad net. So what I would like to ask... why all the hate for UBER. I was nice to the riders, opened doors, and drive an impeccably clean vehicle. Uber on


Okay, congratulations!
Why only 1 post 5 days ago, it lists you were lurking on this site 30 minutes ago. Reading a post from March, suspicious spider senses are tingling.

Scientific process would require you to repeat the experiment to prove your findings valid. If you're only going to drive once, pointless. If you drove again and didn't hit the jackpot you should post your results.

Your contributing to the dislike of Uber, because experienced drivers have always had a therory newb driver's get preference over regular drivers. So maybe the Uber software algorithms got the fish hook in your mouth deep. Maybe in a month you're not Uber's favorite driver, and you'll make $40 in 10 hours. Maybe you get a drunk to vomit, or a guy with a backpack of drugs, or the call girl who might have a bruised eye. Maybe your first week was hand selected by Uber to get you addicted.

So the balls in your court if you want to play the brag about earnings game. Keep it up now that you've set your standard at $21/hr with zero incidents with PAX.


----------



## JohnnyAngel

Fireguy50 said:


> . . .suspicious spider senses are tingling.


Exactly. It's a FAKE story!


----------



## Fireguy50

With the activity looking at posts from March an hour ago I suspect an Uber spy


----------



## kc ub'ing!

I'm 4 months in, in between jobs, having a ball and making my nut each month! Despite its imperfections; I'm grateful for the opportunity Uber allows. I've turned down crummy job offers I would've taken if I didn't have my Uber earnings to fall back on. Simply put, thanks to Uber I'm not desperate. This makes me more confident and attractive to potential employers!

When I first joined this forum, I was surprised by the overwhelming amount of negative posts. I thought, "if ya hate it, just don't do it. If ya don't do it, why in the hell post here?" Then it occurred to me: perhaps there's a method and purpose behind all the negative posts... they're just a ruse! These guys are simply trying to discourage new and potential drivers from signing up to prevent their respective markets from becoming over saturated. "Uber sucks! Ya can't make money! Stay away!" Shhh, a winks as good as a nudge!

Or they've just bitter jerks who failed to succeed in the rideshare biz and delight in disparaging any poster who enjoys it and claims a modicum of success with it. If it's the former and I suddenly stop posting, you'll know I've been dealt with for letting the cat out of the bag. Tell my story! Don't forget me!


----------



## JohnnyAngel

Fireguy50 said:


> With the activity looking at posts from March an hour ago I suspect an Uber spy


Uber is a multi-billion dollar corporation that doesn't care anything at all about ethics. Large corporations, small businesses, film studios, video game producers, authors and others, routinely hire people to make fake posts that promote their products or services and are designed to look legitimate. It would be foolish to believe Uber isn't using such marketing strategies.

Any post detailing an experience with Uber that starkly contrasts with the ocean of testimonials to the contrary, must be considered suspect, created by someone who doesn't understand basic arithmetic (and is clueless about the transportation industry), or is an outright fabrication.

The fact that this thread and the other thread, claiming that the driver made tons of tips, were both made featured posts on this website, calls into question the integrity of those behind this message board. Perhaps Uber is giving the forum admins money to feature posts that are favorable to Uber?

Regardless, Uber is nothing but typical money-grubbing trash. Anyone singing the praises of Uber is either ignorant of the facts, is mathematically incompetent, or is a paid shill (i.e., an outright liar).

Without exaggeration, I have never encountered a company as horrible as Uber insofar as the company treats its partner's or employees. Not even Wal-Mart is as bad as Uber, and most informed people know that Wal-Mart is essentially the corporate Satan.

Uber is nothing but a greedy wicked piece of ****.


----------



## kc ub'ing!

Of course corporations suck! In fact our democracy has transformed into a corporate oligarchy. You wanna protest it, I got your back! That's worth fighting against. But jeeze dude take off the tin foil hat! There aint Uber shills here. Just cats with more positive experiences than yourself.


----------



## Euius

JohnnyAngel said:


> Without exaggeration, I have never encountered a company as horrible as Uber insofar as the company treats its partner's or employees. Not even Wal-Mart is as bad as Uber, and most informed people know that Wal-Mart is essentially the corporate Satan.


Wow! I didn't know we had the Bernie Sanders School of Economic Illiteracy valedictorian in our mists!


----------



## Blahgard

Euius said:


> Wow! I didn't know we had the Bernie Sanders School of Economic Illiteracy valedictorian in our mists!


I'm not a Bernout, but Uber isn't a legitimate business but a pack of virtual carpetbaggers.


----------



## Kalee

JohnnyAngel said:


> The fact that this thread and the other thread, claiming that the driver made tons of tips, were both made featured posts on this website, calls into question the integrity of those behind this message board. Perhaps Uber is giving the forum admins money to feature posts that are favorable to Uber?


I agree with you, 100%.

Over the time I have been a member of this site, I have recently noticed the alarming spike in the number of shills. There truly is a price tag for _EVERYTHING _and this site is no exception.

I suspect that some of the "Well-Known" member accounts on this site have been purchased and are now used to sway the newbs that look to the well-known members for solid advice.

All of this is OK though. I get _GREAT _satisfaction in knowing that this is Uber's way of acknowledging that this site has been instrumental in getting the truth out to potential drivers and investors that would otherwise be blind to the truth around Uber.

Either way, Uber _IS _going to collapse. It's not a matter of _IF _but _WHEN_.
And I will be here when it happens.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Kalee said:


> Either way, Uber _IS _going to collapse. It's not a matter of _IF _but _WHEN_.
> And I will be here when it happens.


Its going to transform and transform quickly, the current status quo is unsustainable for a long term in most places.

Right now, they have a serious recruitment campaign going on, with hired shills from across the political spectrum - from Hannity to Plouffe, so they are still riding high.

The problem they are going to face is when the bills come due for the thousands of drivers looking to replace the cars they logged 100,000+ Ubermiles on.


----------



## Xylphan

kc ub'ing! said:


> I'm 4 months in, in between jobs, having a ball and making my nut each month!


Hmmm. Four months. So you've paid your first quarterly to the IRS then, yes?

You haven't? You better make sure you read up on the tax laws governing self-employment then unless you want to get a nasty surprise April 15th.



kc ub'ing! said:


> When I first joined this forum, I was surprised by the overwhelming amount of negative posts. I thought, "if ya hate it, just don't do it. If ya don't do it, why in the hell post here?" Then it occurred to me: perhaps there's a method and purpose behind all the negative posts... they're just a ruse! These guys are simply trying to discourage new and potential drivers from signing up to prevent their respective markets from becoming over saturated. "Uber sucks! Ya can't make money! Stay away!" Shhh, a winks as good as a nudge!


No. The "negative" posts are based on a combination of direct experience and math. The vast majority of drivers (apparently, yourself included) don't have a full understanding of what's involved with independent contracting. It's not really a surprise, considering Uber goes to great lengths to make sure you don't.



kc ub'ing! said:


> Or they've just bitter jerks who failed to succeed in the rideshare biz and delight in disparaging any poster who enjoys it and claims a modicum of success with it. If it's the former and I suddenly stop posting, you'll know I've been dealt with for letting the cat out of the bag. Tell my story! Don't forget me!


No, the "old timers" on here didn't fail at ride-sharing. They figured out that it just simply wasn't worth it, especially after all the shenanigans Uber pulled by slashing rates, increasing their take, and increasing fees. Their constant push for new drivers even in markets already saturated further sabotaged earnings as surges became much fewer and far between.

So what is your gross? What is your net? How many miles do you driver? How many hours are driving? Are you setting aside enough for all taxes? Future expenses and repairs?

Your post is amazing devoid of any information.


----------



## TangoDriver

BE VIGILANT UBERITES! THIS POST COULD BE A PLANTED DISINFORMATION BY AN UBER MGT POSEUR TO KEEP US ALL CONFUSED & DIS ORGANIZED.

BE INFORMED: UBER IS SYSTIMATICALLY MIS CACULATING UBER POOL FARES ON YOUR PAYOUTS.

After I was told of this discovery by another Uberite at SFO Staging Area. I started monitoring my new Pool Fares more closely. Days after I picked up an Uber Pool ride from SFO to Palo Alto, CA 19.74 Uber miles. Total calculated fare was only $12.44 which I knew was impossible. I ran this route many times before on UberX but always more than $28. I complained via email & as usual I got the copy paste replies to frustrate me by asking so many useless question whose details and answer were already in my original email. After 4 emails from me, & 5 emails from Uber Driver Support team they finally admitted Uber calculation mistake & corrected the Total fare to $32+. Huge difference!

***********************

The BIGGEST QUESTION IS: 

Did Uber preprogrammed UberPool miscalculations to cheat Unsuspecting & confused Uberites! If no one notices this deliberate computer mistakes, they'll get away with the money technically stolen from honest working drivers, the backbone of the Uber App. The $100M settlement fee Uber owes all Uberites included in the Mis-Classification Class Action Suit can come from these growing huge collection from hundreds of thousands of Active Uberites everyday. Will you be vigilant too, or will you just completely trust the system every time, every day?!?

Please spread the word to everyone in your Uberite network & localities. Also, please Post your comments & observations in this forum your voice is important. & be sure to collect those dispute emails for proof, I did.

God Speed You All!


----------



## Cou-ber

the rebel said:


> They may not advertise that they are liberal progressive socialists, but there are plenty of them that have had a hand in moving jobs out of the United States, and they are doing a great job at getting people like you to fall for it. By the way do some research on socialist countries and who gets ahead. I will give you a hint, it is not the average person.
> 
> You want more jobs created than you have to lower the barriers to entry and help people start small businesses, it is where economic growth has always came from at the end of a recession, but our current government has no intention of pissing off their corporate sponsors to get out of the way, vote for Hillary and it will get worse.


No, it doesn't come from small businesses starting up. Growth comes when the masses have disposable income and are feeling secure. This creates spending. When we consume, jobs are created. Trouble is crappy economic policies have insulated and inflated the already rich, ballooned corporate profits and left the bulk of us in the same place we always were only now our aluminum foil is $9, our water costs 35% more, tampons average $0.55 a pop, a car battery lasts 2 years less but costs 2x as much as it did 10 years ago...and so on and so on and so on...Trump businesses have 4 bankruptcies to date, he has a history of sexually deviant behavior and the charges to match, he pussied out of military service, pisses on the Constitution, objectifies women, hides his taxes and has profited immensely off his campaign to become president. He knows business but he does not know politics and anyone who thinks he will serve any of us more than a very healthy shite sandwich should stay home on Election Day.


----------



## Cou-ber

TangoDriver said:


> BE VIGILANT UBERITES! THIS POST COULD BE A PLANTED DISINFORMATION BY AN UBER MGT POSEUR TO KEEP US ALL CONFUSED & DIS ORGANIZED.
> 
> BE INFORMED: UBER IS SYSTIMATICALLY MIS CACULATING UBER POOL FARES ON YOUR PAYOUTS.
> 
> After I was told of this discovery by another Uberite at SFO Staging Area. I started monitoring my new Pool Fares more closely. Days after I picked up an Uber Pool ride from SFO to Palo Alto, CA 19.74 Uber miles. Total calculated fare was only $12.44 which I knew was impossible. I ran this route many times before on UberX but always more than $28. I complained via email & as usual I got the copy paste replies to frustrate me by asking so many useless question whose details and answer were already in my original email. After 4 emails from me, & 5 emails from Uber Driver Support team they finally admitted Uber calculation mistake & corrected the Total fare to $32+. Huge difference!
> 
> ***********************
> 
> The BIGGEST QUESTION IS:
> 
> Did Uber preprogrammed UberPool miscalculations to cheat Unsuspecting & confused Uberites! If no one notices this deliberate computer mistakes, they'll get away with the money technically stolen from honest working drivers, the backbone of the Uber App. The $100M settlement fee Uber owes all Uberites included in the Mis-Classification Class Action Suit can come from these growing huge collection from hundreds of thousands of Active Uberites everyday. Will you be vigilant too, or will you just completely trust the system every time, every day?!?
> 
> Please spread the word to everyone in your Uberite network & localities. Also, please Post your comments & observations in this forum your voice is important. & be sure to collect those dispute emails for proof, I did.
> 
> God Speed You All!


The $100 million settlement was tossed out by the judge. It no longer exists. It's gone.


----------



## TangoDriver

Does that mean we shouldn't care about our cheated pay outs too? Soon there will be another attempt to Settle by Uber, meanwhile they are already ahead of the game...


----------



## NFIH

kc ub'ing! said:


> I'm 4 months in, in between jobs, having a ball and making my nut each month! Despite its imperfections; I'm grateful for the opportunity Uber allows. I've turned down crummy job offers I would've taken if I didn't have my Uber earnings to fall back on. Simply put, thanks to Uber I'm not desperate. This makes me more confident and attractive to potential employers!
> 
> When I first joined this forum, I was surprised by the overwhelming amount of negative posts. I thought, "if ya hate it, just don't do it. If ya don't do it, why in the hell post here?" Then it occurred to me: perhaps there's a method and purpose behind all the negative posts... they're just a ruse! These guys are simply trying to discourage new and potential drivers from signing up to prevent their respective markets from becoming over saturated. "Uber sucks! Ya can't make money! Stay away!" Shhh, a winks as good as a nudge!
> 
> Or they've just bitter jerks who failed to succeed in the rideshare biz and delight in disparaging any poster who enjoys it and claims a modicum of success with it. If it's the former and I suddenly stop posting, you'll know I've been dealt with for letting the cat out of the bag. Tell my story! Don't forget me!


You're only four months in? Give it a bit. (The average Uber driver quits after six months, according to one media report I read.)

If you're in the unfortunate position of needing to do this full time or close to it, you won't even need that much.


----------



## 4736353377384555736

The way I see, even the crappiest job is enjoyed by some. I mean, if you were cleaning chicken sh*t out of chicken coops every day for minimum wage then Uber might actually be a step up for you. If you're absolutely broke and in danger of actual starvation then you might think Uber is a good job. 

It's all relative. I have no problem with people who enjoy the job *if they're not being stupid about it.*

"Stupid," to me, would be failing to do the math. Looking at only gross revenue and failing to account for all the expenses and lost opportunity. Failing to understand that Uber is desperately trying to put its own drivers out of business. Failing to understand that this is the epitome of a dead-end job and always will be.

If you've taken into account those things, and still think it's what you want to do with your time, then great. Good on ya, as the Australians say. Good for you. 

But if you have blinders on to the reality of this job (or any other), then that's just dumb and deserves derision.


----------



## kc ub'ing!

Xylphan said:


> Your post is amazing devoid of any information.


My post is quite clear; I'm happy doing uber. If that bothers you so be it.


----------



## Fireguy50

Kalee said:


> I agree with you, 100%.
> 
> Over the time I have been a member of this site, I have recently noticed the alarming spike in the number of shills. There truly is a price tag for _EVERYTHING _and this site is no exclusion.
> 
> I suspect that some of the "Well-Known" member accounts on this site have been purchased and are now used to sway the newbs that look to the well-known members for solid advice.
> 
> All of this is OK though. I get _GREAT _satisfaction in knowing that this is Uber's way of acknowledging that this site has been instrumental in getting the truth out to potential drivers and investors that would otherwise be blind to the truth around Uber.
> 
> Either way, Uber _IS _going to collapse. It's not a matter of _IF _but _WHEN_.
> And I will be here when it happens.


I have suspicions I was deactivated for a post I made on here. I think we're infiltrated more than assumed at face value


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Kalee said:


> I agree with you, 100%.
> 
> Over the time I have been a member of this site, I have recently noticed the alarming spike in the number of shills. There truly is a price tag for _EVERYTHING _and this site is no exclusion.
> 
> I suspect that some of the "Well-Known" member accounts on this site have been purchased and are now used to sway the newbs that look to the well-known members for solid advice.
> 
> All of this is OK though. I get _GREAT _satisfaction in knowing that this is Uber's way of acknowledging that this site has been instrumental in getting the truth out to potential drivers and investors that would otherwise be blind to the truth around Uber.
> 
> Either way, Uber _IS _going to collapse. It's not a matter of _IF _but _WHEN_.
> And I will be here when it happens.


Not me or my account.
Depends on how much money tho.
Uber, for $1000000000.00 you can buy my ID and password.


----------



## Blahgard

kc ub'ing! said:


> My post is quite clear; I'm happy doing uber. If that bothers you so be it.


Clearly devoid of information?


----------



## UberLaLa

Fireguy50 said:


> I have suspicions I was deactivated for a post I made on here. I think we're infiltrated more than assumed at face value


You were deactivated?!? I agree 100% that Uber will, if they figure out who we are on here, and there is anything we post they do not like, the deactivation could happen.

Did you create a Thread about your deactivation? If so, please reply here with the link. If not, you should.

Sorry that happened to you...best of luck!


----------



## UberLaLa

Kalee said:


> I agree with you, 100%.
> 
> Over the time I have been a member of this site, I have recently noticed the alarming spike in the number of shills. There truly is a price tag for _EVERYTHING _and this site is no exclusion.
> 
> I suspect that some of the "Well-Known" member accounts on this site have been purchased and are now used to sway the newbs that look to the well-known members for solid advice.
> 
> All of this is OK though. I get _GREAT _satisfaction in knowing that this is Uber's way of acknowledging that this site has been instrumental in getting the truth out to potential drivers and investors that would otherwise be blind to the truth around Uber.
> 
> Either way, Uber _IS _going to collapse. It's not a matter of _IF _but _WHEN_.
> And I will be here when it happens.


Absolutely! Optimus Uber has become rather _nice, _lately. money time is no longer making lots of money. afrojoe824 and Jbeck have gone quiet...obviously Uber has taken them 'off-line' and it's just a matter of time before they come back as Uber plants... Don't even get me started on XUberMike and his untimely demise.


----------



## Optimus Uber

UberLaLa said:


> Absolutely! Optimus Uber has become rather _nice, _lately. money time is no longer making lots of money. afrojoe824 and Jbeck have gone quiet...obviously Uber has taken them 'off-line' and it's just a matter of time before they come back as Uber plants... Don't even get me started on XUberMike and his untimely demise.


Who the HELL are you calling nice?

Might be getting soft in my old age. Better turn up the cranky.


----------



## Optimus Uber

NorCalPhil said:


> My take on this board is that people hate Uber based on what it used to be compared to what it is. I totally get that. I'm in SF so it still makes (some) financial sense to do this if you're particular about how you approach it.
> 
> I do this part time, in a very cheap car. I don't have a car payment, do my own maintenance, etc. As a second job with very low expenses (aside from Uber's take) this is a profitable bit of work.
> 
> My experience is similar to yours. I've logged trips over 12 days and 825 paid miles.
> 
> Here's the fare breakdown:
> $1384 payout
> 64 hours/825 miles
> $21.62/hr or $1.68/mile
> 
> My operating expenses currently are $.08/mile gas, $.04 per mile service, $.09 per mile insurance/SF biz reg (total miles, not just UBER miles), so my net is $1.47 per mile and will get better as the service/insurance/bizreg get spread out over more miles.
> 
> I also completed the $700 sign on incentive, which is not included in the numbers above. Gravy.


Impressed. One of the few that has done the math. So many don't know there numbers. They do this gig blindly. This is how you run a business. You know your costs.

The second part of running your own business is knowing your market.

To all the responses in this thread that try to oversimplify the job, it's not just turning on, waiting for a ping and taking rides. You need to have the experience of knowing where, when and why to get the most profit for your business.

Most people fail at this job because they fall into the uber marketing of it. Uber over simplifies it. People have a tendency to down play the job as not a high skill.

Biggest skill you need is how to run a business and turn a profit.

Lots of weekend warriors and part-timers because they aren't qualified to run a business. Have no idea what a P&L is. Much less have any clue of the actual overhead associated with driving a car.

There are those of us that so pretty descent at the job. I would go so far as to say do better at uber than 99% of people that have a day job.

It's a misconception that you can't do this as a full time gig. If you know what you are doing, you can make money.

If you fell into Ubers marketing and actually believe that you are qualified to run a business because you know how to pump gas, then you're a moron.

That's the difference in mind set for those of us that top 6 figures and those of us that work 8 hours for $84 net minus gas minus wear and tear. Most of the 99%'ers will hang it up in the first 3 weeks. Becaus they figured it was easy money then realized its actual work.

Sitting in car all day sucks nutz, especially if you have no clients and are depending on uber to follow through with thier marketing propaganda.

True, we have different mid sets of people on the forum. No one person is right or wrong. Some use it as a side gig and others as full time employment. It just depends on your skill level and your desire to be better than Joe the plumber.


----------



## Kalee

Fireguy50 said:


> I have suspicions I was deactivated for a post I made on here. I think we're infiltrated more than assumed at face value


I believe that your assumption is 100% spot on.


----------



## Kalee

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Not me or my account.
> Depends on how much money tho.
> Uber, for $1000000000.00 you can buy my ID and password.


LOL
Like I said, there is a price for anything. Even you, TwoFiddyMile !


----------



## hanging in there

Euius said:


> Yes. I out earn at my part time uber job what a 60 hour week taxi driver in my city earns.
> 
> You can't just demand a high fare and expect it to happen. Taxis were way overpriced. They survived only through govt intrusion keeping supply down. Well, taxis can't just bribe local politicians anymore - Except for Austin. Until Texas stops it.


Nope, now Uber bribes the politicians. Meet the new boss, same as the old boss....


----------



## Kalee

UberLaLa said:


> Absolutely! Optimus Uber has become rather _nice, _lately. money time is no longer making lots of money. afrojoe824 and Jbeck have gone quiet...obviously Uber has taken them 'off-line' and it's just a matter of time before they come back as Uber plants... Don't even get me started on XUberMike and his untimely demise.


You are correct, UberLaLa . I have noticed for some time now how some of the well-known, die-hard, anti-Uber members have become more passive to Uber shenanigans and are gracefully leaning into pro-Uber territory.
We know that Uber has only become worse and worse over time, so there is absolutely no chance that the well tenured anti-Uber folks could become Uber friendly unless their UP accounts became hijacked.


----------



## Libertyfare

Totally depends on which market you are located. The Raleigh Durham market if over saturated with drivers now and the rates are so low you would be lucky to get near minimum wage now. I can assume some markets are better and some are worse. It also depends on the times you are working as well.


----------



## Fireguy50

UberLaLa said:


> You were deactivated?!? I agree 100% that Uber will, if they figure out who we are on here, and there is anything we post they do not like, the deactivation could happen.
> 
> Did you create a Thread about your deactivation? If so, please reply here with the link. If not, you should.
> 
> Sorry that happened to you...best of luck!


https://uberpeople.net/threads/so-a-lady-hit-my-car-today.100645/

I don't see anyway a PAX's -> boyfriend's -> ex-wife would be able to contact Uber. About an accident she was 100% at fault, my vehicle was in park. We can't get a response when we have problems!

I've submitted pictures of my vehicle to prove its okay. And now I've received a second form I have to fill out from James River. They're trying to bury me in red tape and bureaucracy. I've got it on camera, which has always been enough to end disputes. You can hear me park, my door chime go off from me exiting, then her reverse lights, and *bang* into my car.

We're talking a less than 5mph bump in a private driveway, popped the end clips of the bumper and a slight crease where the front license plate would mount. No major damage to prevent me from driving. I don't drive a new car (paid off) for Uber. No one was in the car, I was exiting to return a bag to a PAX.

BUT, I'm being accused of being at fault of an INJURY traffic accident.

No injuries, no insurance claim, how did Uber know to deactivate me? Must be lurking the site, and hunting people down?


----------



## Chicago88

Please stop kidding yourself - YOU ARE NOT RUNNING A BUSINESS! you're driving a car for a slave wage...and you're a moron if you think its anything more than, by example...look at your fellow uber drivers


----------



## birchy

MidnightDriver said:


> Yes....things are so much better now.
> 
> Thank you very much.


The major reason things are worse now in our economy than they were in 2007, is the Great Recession, which was caused by NeoLiberal Democrats co-operating with the Low Wage Conservatives, both part of the corporate oligarchy, to deregulate new financial instruments (derivatives) and to scrap Glass-Steagal, which protected us from the greed and recklessness of Wall Street for decades. It's those "liberal progressive socialists" that have the only plans to save the middle class from the oligarchy. Two of those strategies include a higher minimum wage and making it easier for employee owned businesses to get started.

Time to wake up and see that both major parties are dependent to and served those that fund their re-election campaigns, and that ain't us folks. Since 1980 and Reagan's voodoo trickle down farce, the rich have been getting a bigger and bigger share of your paycheck and mine. And they are stashing that money offshore, shifting the costs of keeping our society functional more and more onto those of us who have smaller and smaller paychecks. People are best off, when money is passed around like a bumper crop of zucchini. Poor people spend every extra dollar, and that creates jobs for other poor people.


----------



## Xylphan

kc ub'ing! said:


> My post is quite clear; I'm happy doing uber. If that bothers you so be it.


Your post is nothing but Uber shilling. You didn't answer a single question. Post some numbers to back up your claims.


----------



## birchy

the rebel said:


> By the way do some research on socialist countries and who gets ahead.


Like Denmark?


----------



## kc ub'ing!

Xylphan said:


> Your post is nothing but Uber shilling. You didn't answer a single question. Post some numbers to back up your claims.


You can't quantify happiness my friend. Like I said in my op, driving is paying the bills, allowing me to be selective in my job search and I'm having a ball! Oh and I also rake in tips cuz I'm funny, kind and smart! A combination that has served me well in all my endeavors. It is especially beneficial in the rideshare biz.

When I do get my career back on track, I look forward to Ubering part time. It's fun and hey extra dough! No shill here. I'm sorry your experiences were so bad that that's the only conclusion you will accept to explain my positivity.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

kc ub'ing! said:


> You can't quantify happiness my friend. Like I said in my op, driving is paying the bills, allowing me to be selective in my job search and I'm having a ball! Oh and I also rake in tips cuz I'm funny, kind and smart! A combination that has served me well in all my endeavors. It is especially beneficial in the rideshare biz.
> 
> When I do get my career back on track, I look forward to Ubering part time. It's fun and hey extra dough! No shill here. I'm sorry your experiences were so bad that that's the only conclusion you will accept to explain my positivity.


When someone says they "rake in tips" I immediately am suspicious of anything else they say.


----------



## Blahgard

kc ub'ing! said:


> You can't quantify happiness my friend. Like I said in my op, driving is paying the bills, allowing me to be selective in my job search and I'm having a ball! Oh and I also rake in tips cuz I'm funny, kind and smart! A combination that has served me well in all my endeavors. It is especially beneficial in the rideshare biz.
> 
> When I do get my career back on track, I look forward to Ubering part time. It's fun and hey extra dough! No shill here. I'm sorry your experiences were so bad that that's the only conclusion you will accept to explain my positivity.


A lot of these posts seem like they're written by the same person.


----------



## Blahgard

They feel like it's such a privilege to be saddled with a lease.


----------



## UberLaLa

Kalee said:


> You are correct, UberLaLa . I have noticed for some time now how some of the well-known, die-hard, anti-Uber members have become more passive to Uber shenanigans and are gracefully leaning into pro-Uber territory.
> We know that Uber has only become worse and worse over time, so there is absolutely no chance that the well tenured anti-Uber folks could become Uber friendly.


----------



## kc ub'ing!

Blahgard said:


> A lot of these posts seem like they're written by the same person.


I take umbrage with that statement sir. My posts are unique, cogent, entertaining and eloquently conveyed. Look a few up. If you don't at least smile, I owe you soda.

Not to mention, any cursory look at my posts will show how supportive I am of my brother drivers! To me that's what this site's all about!


----------



## Kalee

kc ub'ing! said:


> I take umbrage with that statement sir. My posts are unique, cogent, entertaining and eloquently conveyed. Look a few up. If you don't at least smile, I owe you soda.
> 
> Not to mention, any cursory look at my posts will show how supportive I am of my brother drivers! To me that's what this site's all about!


Don't flatter yourself. You're neither cute, funny nor wise. You're a shill ... plain and simple.


----------



## Blahgard

kc ub'ing! said:


> I take umbrage with that statement sir. My posts are unique, cogent, entertaining and eloquently conveyed. Look a few up. If you don't at least smile, I owe you soda.
> 
> Not to mention, any cursory look at my posts will show how supportive I am of my brother drivers! To me that's what this site's all about!


They're just repeating the same message, that people would be so much happier if they were content earning nothing, which point of view happens to benefit uber.

You owe me a soda.


----------



## kc ub'ing!

Kalee said:


> Don't flatter yourself. You're neither cute, funny nor wise. You're a shill ... plain and simple.


I am so cute, funny and wise. Hey, didn't I call you out for a racist comment back when I first joined? Using "colored" to refer to black folks. Yeah, that was you. Now *you're* taking me on over character? Your opinion of me is meaningless to me! I am better than you.


----------



## Blahgard

kc ub'ing! said:


> I am so cute, funny and wise. Hey, didn't I call you out for a racist comment back when I first joined? Using "colored" to refer to black folks. Yeah, that was you. Now *you're* taking me on over character? Your opinion of me is meaningless to me! I am better than you.


SJW rhetoric is the last refuge of the inarticulate, the petty... When you can't talk about real things like math, physics and mechanics, you can always resort to this.


----------



## kc ub'ing!

Blahgard said:


> They're just repeating the same message, that people would be so much happier if they were content earning nothing, which point of view happens to benefit uber.
> 
> You owe me a soda.


You poor, lost soul. No one is so blind as one who refuses to see beauty. Soda's on the way! But I know you won't like it... Its refreshing and yummy: like my posts.


----------



## Blahgard

kc ub'ing! said:


> You poor, lost soul. No one is so blind as one who refuses to see beauty. Soda's on the way! But I know you won't like it... Its refreshing and yummy: like my posts.


I guess I like eating, having a roof over my head and an opportunity to create something of lasting cultural and economic value with people I love. That wasn't happening with X


----------



## Kalee

kc ub'ing! said:


> I am so cute, funny and wise. Your opinion of me is meaningless to me! I am better than you.


Let's see. 
I am averaging approximately 111.5 "likes" per month.
You are averaging approximately 89.6 "likes" per month

Apparently, UP members think my posts are more cute, funny and articulate than yours.

I win! I am better than _YOU_! 
yeeeEEEE-HAAAaaaaa!!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Kalee said:


> Let's see.
> I am averaging approximately 111.5 "likes" per month.
> You are averaging approximately 89.6 "likes" per month
> 
> Apparently, UP members think my posts are more cute, funny and articulate than yours.
> 
> I win! I am better than _YOU_!
> yeeeEEEE-HAAAaaaaa!!
> View attachment 61205


If likes were money, some of us would be flush.


----------



## Kalee

TwoFiddyMile said:


> If likes were money, some of us would be flush.


At approximately 184 "likes" per month, you are the king, TwoFiddyMile !


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Kalee said:


> At approximately 184 "likes" per month, you are the king, TwoFiddyMile !


I'm a funny guy.
Usually doesn't end well for me, was banned from one musician forum, another imploded.
I think I'm a frustrated comic...


----------



## thomas1955

Beachboy said:


> I had a very good first week, over$1000 including tips. Are u saying that is only because it was my first week?
> 
> Do you have proof new drivers are selected for more initial rides?


As you work and drive for fuber, you will start to wonder why you are not getting those premium rides, you will start to find out that you have been conned, that fuber is fubr.


----------



## kc ub'ing!

Kalee said:


> Let's see.
> I am averaging approximately 111.5 "likes" per month.
> You are averaging approximately 89.6 "likes" per month
> 
> Apparently, UP members think my posts are more cute, funny and articulate than yours.
> 
> I win! I am better than _YOU_!
> yeeeEEEE-HAAAaaaaa!!
> View attachment 61205


Wrong dog! You've been a member longer and have more posts.

Me- 66% likes by post
You- 56%
me>you

Hey Blahgard there's some math!

Agreed this is getting petty!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

kc ub'ing! said:


> Wrong dog! You've been a member longer and have more posts.
> 
> Me- 66% likes by post
> You- 56%
> me>you
> 
> Hey Blahgard there's some math!
> 
> Agreed this is getting petty!


Dude.
I'm not a particularly liked member here- lifelong cabbie who's very anti Uber.
56℅?
Miracle.

The mods here are very tolerant.
I'm not out for likes on this forum.


----------



## Blahgard

kc ub'ing! said:


> Wrong dog! You've been a member longer and have more posts.
> 
> Me- 66% likes by post
> You- 56%
> me>you
> 
> Hey Blahgard there's some math!
> 
> Agreed this is getting petty!


Are you actually in Madras?


----------



## Kalee

kc ub'ing! said:


> Wrong dog! You've been a member longer and have more posts.
> 
> Me- 66% likes by post
> You- 56%
> me>you
> 
> Hey Blahgard there's some math!
> 
> Agreed this is getting petty!


You shouldn't have dropped out of school before completing the sixth grade.
Divide your total likes by the number of months you have been a member, big dummy.


----------



## Kalee

kc ub'ing! said:


> Wrong dog! You've been a member longer and have more posts.
> 
> Me- 66% likes by post
> You- 56%
> me>you
> 
> Hey Blahgard there's some math!
> 
> Agreed this is getting petty!


By the way.... do you live north or south of the river? I think I already know the answer. Just looking for confirmation.


----------



## Xylphan

kc ub'ing! said:


> You can't quantify happiness my friend. Like I said in my op, driving is paying the bills, allowing me to be selective in my job search and I'm having a ball! Oh and I also rake in tips cuz I'm funny, kind and smart! A combination that has served me well in all my endeavors. It is especially beneficial in the rideshare biz.
> 
> When I do get my career back on track, I look forward to Ubering part time. It's fun and hey extra dough! No shill here. I'm sorry your experiences were so bad that that's the only conclusion you will accept to explain my positivity.


Not one of my questions had anything to do with "quantifying hapiness". You're making bold and suspicious claims, and providing zero data to back up those statements. Then, you attempt to dodge the questions asked by adding more fluff. That's what shills and trolls do.

I have neither positive nor negative experiences, as I actually analyzed whether or not Uber/Lyft would be worthwhile even as part time gigs beforehand and came to the conclusion that they wouldn't be. Your story might be different, but you're not posting any numbers. You're not answering questions. The only conclusion I can draw from that is that you're an Uber shill. You wouldn't be the first.


----------



## kc ub'ing!

On line 2 hours today, $53.22. 4 delightful riders, 2 of whom who tipped! With time to spare to bs with y'all! What's not to like?

Madras? N or S of river? Clueless. Twofiddy, you cannot possibly consider being anti uber a handicap on this site!

Shill? Nope! Just an in between jobs extrovert, with wit and charm to spare, who wasn't around to absorb a rate decrease. So I'm ignorant of the good ol days and satisfied with now. If my 1.10 a mile drops to .85 a mile, I'll be right with y'all! Waving the uber sucks banner. But for now the I joy get from pax interaction and ability to pay my bills is enough for me. Hate on dudes!


----------



## Blahgard

kc ub'ing! said:


> On line 2 hours today, $53.22. 4 delightful riders, 2 of whom who tipped! With time to spare to bs with y'all! What's not to like?
> 
> Madras? N or S of river? Clueless. Twofiddy, you cannot possibly consider being anti uber a handicap on this site!
> 
> Shill? Nope! Just an in between jobs extrovert, with wit and charm to spare, who wasn't around to absorb a rate decrease. So I'm ignorant of the good ol days and satisfied with now. If my 1.10 a mile drops to .85 a mile, I'll be right with y'all! Waving the uber sucks banner. But for now the I joy get from pax interaction and ability to pay my bills is enough for me. Hate on dudes!


More BS from the outsourced happiness spammer.


----------



## kc ub'ing!

Blahgard said:


> More BS from the outsourced happiness spammer.


Dude, it's clear you have fallen in love with me! Just from mere words on a pixelated screen. I feel like Cyrano! Much like the little boy on the schoolyard who pulls a little girls hair to gain her attention, your barbs are misguided emotional expression. Sorry Roxanne, it ain't happening!


----------



## Blahgard

kc ub'ing! said:


> Dude, it's clear you have fallen in love with me! Just from mere words on a pixelated screen. I feel like Cyrano! Much like the little boy on the schoolyard who pulls a little girls hair to gain her attention, your barbs are misguided emotional expression. Sorry Roxanne, it ain't happening!


It's clear you're a $7 an hour uber shill.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

kc ub'ing! said:


> Dude, it's clear you have fallen in love with me! Just from mere words on a pixelated screen. I feel like Cyrano! Much like the little boy on the schoolyard who pulls a little girls hair to gain her attention, your barbs are misguided emotional expression. Sorry Roxanne, it ain't happening!


Nope.


----------



## Xylphan

kc ub'ing! said:


> On line 2 hours today, $53.22. 4 delightful riders, 2 of whom who tipped! With time to spare to bs with y'all! What's not to like?


Plenty. After accounting for taxes and expenses, you're not making squat really. How many miles did you drive? How much did you take out for taxes? You're just giving gross revenue, which is absolutely useless. After taxes and expenses you might be making minimum wage, without any benefits and depreciating a significant asset.



kc ub'ing! said:


> Shill? Nope!...


You're right. You're not a shill. You just aren't doing proper accounting.


----------



## I have nuts

Fuzzyelvis said:


> When someone says they "rake in tips" I immediately am suspicious of anything else they say.


+1, troll post. Nobody is "raking it in" driving for uber. The only ones who are going to rake it in are the early investors in uber who are going cash out when uber goes public, them and whatever investment bank does the IPO.


----------



## kc ub'ing!

Xylphan said:


> Plenty. After accounting for taxes and expenses, you're not making squat really. How many miles did you drive? How much did you take out for taxes? You're just giving gross revenue, which is absolutely useless. After taxes and expenses you might be making minimum wage, without any benefits and depreciating a significant asset.
> 
> You're right. You're not a shill. You just aren't doing proper accounting.


I'm sure you're right. All I know is: my car hasn't been repo'd, I haven't been evicted, and me and Visa are cool! I'm able to golf twice a week and though anxious im not obsessedively worried about a new real job: yet.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

kc ub'ing! said:


> I'm sure you're right. All I know is: my car hasn't been repo'd, I haven't been evicted, and me and Visa are cool! I'm able to golf twice a week and though anxious im not obsessedively worried about a new real job: yet.


Yet.


----------



## kc ub'ing!

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Yet.


I already wrote 'yet' with the exact same intent you just did. You're simply repeating my self deprecating joke. You are funny.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

kc ub'ing! said:


> I already wrote 'yet' with the exact same intent you just did. You're simply repeating my self deprecating joke. You are funny.


Of course I am.
It's not my bald head and short chubby stature women swoon over, bub.


----------



## rosco_78

uberfast said:


> lol at anyone who thinks they are making decent money with uberX. newsflash, on average, x drivers make between $3 to $6 an hour, way below minimum wage.


Yeah, that's just not true.......I work in the Boston area.... I put about 100 miles on my car this past weekend for 6-6.5 hours of driving and made $168.15......now, after expenses, depreciation.....that's still well over $20 an hour.....great flexible side gig if you know how to work it in the right market......save the below minimum wage garbage for people that don't know how to drive or simply can't calculate net operating income


----------



## chevelle454

It's pretty simple .. If you're happy with what you make . That's it end of Story. Every one has individual needs and wants .If not stop driving ..


----------



## kc ub'ing!

chevelle454 said:


> It's pretty simple .. If you're happy with what you make . That's it end of Story. Every one has individual needs and wants .If not stop driving ..


Perfect, well said.


----------



## Kalee

rosco_78 said:


> Yeah, that's just not true.......I work in the Boston area.... I put about 100 miles on my car this past weekend for 6-6.5 hours of driving and made $168.15......now, after expenses, depreciation.....that's still well over $20 an hour.....great flexible side gig if you know how to work it in the right market......save the below minimum wage garbage for people that don't know how to drive or simply can't calculate net operating income


When did you start driving for Uber?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Boston has high Uber rates, of course you make bank in Boston.
Then however, you still have to pay rent on your $1400.00 shithole apartment in Waltham or Malden.

Unless you have the ever popular 5 roommates lol.


----------



## player81

I'm not sure why people throw "have you taken out taxes?" in their arguments against Uber income. Everyone pays taxes. Who uses their post tax salary when discussing income? Lol. Definitely count the extra social security and medicare costs that you wouldn't be paying as an employee but other than that the tax argument is pretty hollow.

That being said, I rail against Uber every chance I get to discourage would-be drivers. You're not getting anything but internet/pax acceptance, which doesn't pay bills, for telling everyone you make good money. In fact, you're hurting your chance at catching that next big surge fare.


----------



## Euius

player81 said:


> I'm not sure why people throw "have you taken out taxes?" in their arguments against Uber income. Everyone pays taxes. Who uses their post tax salary when discussing income? Lol.


The best are ones that say take out taxes _and then_ compare it to the minimum wage.

They're not doing it accidentally, they have a _goal_ to reach and they won't let facts get in the way.



> Definitely count the extra social security and medicare costs that you wouldn't be paying as an employee


Which are only 7.5%, not the full 15% of the self employment tax.



> That being said, I rail against Uber every chance I get to discourage would-be drivers. You're not getting anything but internet/pax acceptance, which doesn't pay bills, for telling everyone you make good money. In fact, you're hurting your chance at catching that next big surge fare.


Simply, factually, untrue. You can't carry the market yourself. If you were the only Uber driver in your market, you would have zero rides. The riders would quickly find out / learn that they can't get a ride, so they stop trying.


----------



## Xylphan

rosco_78 said:


> Yeah, that's just not true.......I work in the Boston area.... I put about 100 miles on my car this past weekend for 6-6.5 hours of driving and made $168.15......now, after expenses, depreciation.....that's still well over $20 an hour.....great flexible side gig if you know how to work it in the right market......save the below minimum wage garbage for people that don't know how to drive or simply can't calculate net operating income


It's doubtful you are accounting for expenses properly, and you're not accounting for taxes either.



player81 said:


> I'm not sure why people throw "have you taken out taxes?" in their arguments against Uber income. Everyone pays taxes. Who uses their post tax salary when discussing income? Lol. Definitely count the extra social security and medicare costs that you wouldn't be paying as an employee but other than that the tax argument is pretty hollow.


No, it isn't. The way taxes work for independent contractors is completely different. You want to compare actual profit, which means properly accounting for all your expenses and taxes from your business revenue. Otherwise you're comparing apples and oranges.


----------



## player81

Euius said:


> Simply, factually, untrue. You can't carry the market yourself. If you were the only Uber driver in your market, you would have zero rides. The riders would quickly find out / learn that they can't get a ride, so they stop trying.


That comment has to be taken in context. I'm not the only Uber driver. The Uber driver pool is very saturated an we'd do well to not encourage more new drivers. If Uber ever somehow ran low on drivers to the point where people stopped relying on it I would change my position, but that is currently not the case.


----------



## player81

Xylphan said:


> No, it isn't. The way taxes work for independent contractors is completely different. You want to compare actual profit, which means properly accounting for all your expenses and taxes from your business revenue. Otherwise you're comparing apples and oranges.


I'm not sure what the point of that comment is. Employee wages are quoted Before taxes are taken out, so should Uber income (except for the extra 7.65% self employment tax - and even that is deductible). I didn't say anything about expenses. Of course you should take expenses out first when comparing your business income to employment. Comparing before tax income to before tax income is as apples to apples as it gets.


----------



## Euius

Xylphan said:


> No, it isn't. The way taxes work for independent contractors is completely different. You want to compare actual profit, which means properly accounting for all your expenses and taxes from your business revenue. Otherwise you're comparing apples and oranges.


Quick, name all the taxes applied to Uber drivers but not to W2 employees, such as minimum wage McDonald's workers...

I'll start:

#1: 7.5% (half of the Self Employment Tax) for Social Security and Medicad

Now, your turn!

#2...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Better get familiar with a Schedule C.


----------



## Gabriel Quijas

My first 3 weeks I was making lots of cash.......then it started to slip.....more shorter rides be sent........than soon no long rides........but just keep grinding away stack the cash while you can. Uber is not horrible if you do not open your eyes to any of the horror. Just drive with a smile a collect those miles. Trust me NEVER SIGN UP FOR EATS EVER.


----------



## Euius

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Better get familiar with a Schedule C.


Have been since the 90s. The only place taxes are even mentioned on the form is for businesses who receive tax _credits_ (which is a form of income) and to itemize _taxes paid_ as deductions.


----------



## Euius

Gabriel Quijas said:


> My first 3 weeks I was making lots of cash.......then it started to slip.....more shorter rides be sent........than soon no long rides..


Long rides...ewww. I started refusing those in June and both my $ per mile and $ per hour increased.



> Trustme NEVER SIGN UP FOR EATS EVER.


Could have told you that, and I didn't sign up for it. It's obviously a horrible program for the driver, although stories have come out proving its even worse than I imagined. Such as being forced to wait at the restaurant.


----------



## NFIH

Euius said:


> Long rides...ewww. I started refusing those in June and both my $ per mile and $ per hour increased.


What do you mean by "refusing" long rides? You mean pings that are over X minutes away? Or refusing the ride after picking up the pax? (Which can't be done without deactivation, AFAIK.)


----------



## RedoBeach

NorCalPhil said:


> My take on this board is that people hate Uber based on what it used to be compared to what it is. I totally get that. I'm in SF so it still makes (some) financial sense to do this if you're particular about how you approach it.
> 
> I do this part time, in a very cheap car. I don't have a car payment, do my own maintenance, etc. As a second job with very low expenses (aside from Uber's take) this is a profitable bit of work.
> 
> My experience is similar to yours. I've logged trips over 12 days and 825 paid miles.
> 
> Here's the fare breakdown:
> $1384 payout
> 64 hours/825 miles
> $21.62/hr or $1.68/mile
> 
> My operating expenses currently are $.08/mile gas, $.04 per mile service, $.09 per mile insurance/SF biz reg (total miles, not just UBER miles), so my net is $1.47 per mile and will get better as the service/insurance/bizreg get spread out over more miles.
> 
> I also completed the $700 sign on incentive, which is not included in the numbers above. Gravy.


_Based on your listed expenses, not including any cost of repair, tire replacement, brakes, etc... _

You are maxing $17.35/hour net, ONLY if you work 63 hours a week, every week (to meet bonuses & guarantees each week), in San Francisco... One of the higher rated Uber markets, and also the city with the #1 HIGHEST cost of living in the United States where $15 minimum wage was just signed into law.

_This estimate does not include any sick time, vacation time, health insurance (which you will need after the effect of driving 63 hrs weekly takes its toll on your health & diet, disability insurance or downtime when your car is in need of repair. _

_This estimate also requires that you will drive 5-7 days a week, 12 hrs a day or 9 hours/day 7 days a week, every week in a year. _

_This estimate also doesn't take into account the yearly rate cuts that notoriously happen with zero warning to drivers every January to never return to previous levels again, and the forever changing bonus structure which Uber also minimizes and absolves at the drop of a hat (Just ask the 1000's of SF drivers who stopped driving around February 2016 before Uber offered new bonuses to reel them back in)._

_This estimate doesn't take into account weeks when the market is over flooded with excess drivers Uber continues to recruit and never put a cap on, and this estimate doesn't take into account the many weeks when your driving time is cut short by investing time writing numerous emails to Uber because they shorted you on your pay and you had to write 7 emails to get it corrected, and sometimes aren't credited at all as promised. _


----------



## RedoBeach

Euius said:


> And that's why the haters have so much trouble. Anecdotal evidence is not usefully reliable.
> 
> I doubt most drivers even keep decent enough books to know if their rides decrease. However, I do keep such books and know that my rides per hour have increased over time. I don't attribute that to any algorithmic reason from Uber, rather I rationally recognize that it is due to me simply improving at what I do.


It's highly relative to the number of new drivers falling off after sign up since the average retention for the drivers is less than 6 months and the sign up bonuses have decreased. You began driving at a time when the SF market was more heavily saturated than it has ever been with drivers trying to take advantage of the new bonus incentives at that time.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield

AintWorthIt said:


> Euius, why don't you take your Uber supporting ass to Detroit and drive for 56 cents a mile and see how you like it.


Yeah and then drive to Indy and enjoy our .80 per mile gravy train....there are better ways to use your car to make money.


----------



## RedoBeach

Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> Yeah and then drive to Indy and enjoy our .80 per mile gravy train....there are better ways to use your car to make money.


Like renting it out...


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield

Euius said:


> If it was actually bad, people wouldn't drive.
> 
> People whining is not proof a market is unprofitable. Nor is bad math.
> 
> So you were so bad at the job, you couldn't pull a profit at higher rates and lower cost of living than Oakland.
> 
> Sounds like a personal failing


and I wonder what your personal failing is ....I bet if I probe a little i will find it....people like you are easy to expose


----------



## RedoBeach

Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> and I wonder what your personal failing is ....I bet if I probe a little i will find it....people like you are easy to expose


He's a narcisssist and far from helpful to ANYONE on this forum. In fact, he's quite abusive in the way he speaks to people, so don't pay it too much mind.

Despite tons of members substantiating evidence that contradict his ego based claims on various matters, he still seems to think his shit doesn't stink and takes odd pleasure in putting others down frequently on this and other forums.

Of course we've all been on this earth long enough to know the ones who expend so much energy exalting themselves in an attempt to dismantle others behind the mask of the Internet are usually people who live very unhappy lives and hate themselves the most.

So don't bother feeling the slightest bit offended by his derogatory statements... As he is the one we likely should feel sorry for.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield

TwoFiddyMile said:


> That's
> Sofa
> King
> We
> Tag
> Ted
> Folks with high end skills are often between jobs 6 to 9 months.
> Getting a professional position is not like landing a job as French fry cook at McDonald's.
> You have just proven you have no real world experience and that factoid was either spit out by one of your professors, or you pulled that concept out of your ass...
> Or you are a Ding! fries are done kinda guy.


Bingo.....


----------



## rosco_78

Kalee said:


> When did you start driving for Uber?


I've been driving primarily on weekends for about a year.....I've definitely had to make adjustments (learning curve) in terms of what times work best and where my margins are the highest for the time I put in.


----------



## Euius

NFIH said:


> Or refusing the ride after picking up the pax? (Which can't be done without deactivation, AFAIK.)


Lol. Of course it "can't" Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## rosco_78

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Boston has high Uber rates, of course you make bank in Boston.
> Then however, you still have to pay rent on your $1400.00 shithole apartment in Waltham or Malden.
> 
> Unless you have the ever popular 5 roommates lol.


I'm married with three kids and live 12 miles north of Boston in the burbs homie.....you should get out of that city apartment you have and come visit some time.


----------



## Euius

Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> and I wonder what your personal failing is ....I bet if I probe a little i will find it....people like you are easy to expose


An inability to lie and misinformation on the internet unchallenged. It can be quite time consuming, and thus debilitating by that measure.

You're right! You probed it out of me!


----------



## rosco_78

Xylphan said:


> It's doubtful you are accounting for expenses properly, and you're not accounting for taxes either.
> 
> No, it isn't. The way taxes work for independent contractors is completely different. You want to compare actual profit, which means properly accounting for all your expenses and taxes from your business revenue. Otherwise you're comparing apples and oranges.


Yes, I've accounted for the tax write off that will essentially render my Uber driving as tax free at the end of the year.......but I knew you had me covered anyway......


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield

Euius said:


> I don't even know where to start in how _irrational_ it is to harp on the per mile value as if it was everything. So that will have to do. The per mile value isn't everything.


Wow....and now you will be the arbiter of what is rational? And what value would you prefer to use .... caloric? volumetric? Do tell what metric you prefer and before you do that share with us all how many trips you have logged.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield

Euius said:


> An inability to lie and misinformation on the internet unchallenged. It can be quite time consuming, and thus debilitating by that measure.
> 
> You're right! You probed it out of me!


keep reading....wont be long


----------



## SuperUberEd

I drive full time and I LOVE it. I skipped the price cut phase, which I'm sure is frustrating for old drivers. BUT you find me a job where I can do whatever the hell I want, let me know if they're hiring. I drive in LA, by the way. I'm sure that's a big factor. I'm an actor and this is the most flexible job in this area. If I can rack in close to $1K a week, while working my own schedule, I'm sold.


----------



## Euius

Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> keep reading genius.....wont be long


No no, you're wrong. I'm only above average, not a genius.

However, you've already exposed me. My weakness for Duty Calls


----------



## NorCalPhil

RedoBeach said:


> _Based on your listed expenses, not including any cost of repair, tire replacement, brakes, etc... _
> 
> You are maxing $17.35/hour net, ONLY if you work 63 hours a week, every week (to meet bonuses & guarantees each week), in San Francisco... One of the higher rated Uber markets, and also the city with the #1 HIGHEST cost of living in the United States where $15 minimum wage was just signed into law.
> 
> _This estimate does not include any sick time, vacation time, health insurance (which you will need after the effect of driving 63 hrs weekly takes its toll on your health & diet, disability insurance or downtime when your car is in need of repair. _
> 
> _This estimate also requires that you will drive 5-7 days a week, 12 hrs a day or 9 hours/day 7 days a week, every week in a year. _
> 
> _This estimate also doesn't take into account the yearly rate cuts that notoriously happen with zero warning to drivers every January to never return to previous levels again, and the forever changing bonus structure which Uber also minimizes and absolves at the drop of a hat (Just ask the 1000's of SF drivers who stopped driving around February 2016 before Uber offered new bonuses to reel them back in)._
> 
> _This estimate doesn't take into account weeks when the market is over flooded with excess drivers Uber continues to recruit and never put a cap on, and this estimate doesn't take into account the many weeks when your driving time is cut short by investing time writing numerous emails to Uber because they shorted you on your pay and you had to write 7 emails to get it corrected, and sometimes aren't credited at all as promised. _


If your estimate had any basis in my reality, I'd quit. But every situation is different. I'm doing this to make the most of downtime over the next 4 months. I have a full-time job, a side business, and now I'm adding this. I have a high work ethic, take care of myself, and I don't have to worry about sick time, vacation time, health insurance, etc. My career takes care of that.

I drive a paid for, cheap, fuel efficient car, only during prime time/boost. I don't chase Surge, and won't work for 1x. I work popular areas and about 90% of my trips originate in SF. It's a steady $22-25 an hour for easy work. I leave for my primary job a little early and usually find a ride heading in the same direction, making money on my own commute. I track all my mileage and deductions, know my sunken costs, do my own maintenance, etc. There is no mystery here. My per mile cost for incurred expenses to date is $0.18. That includes a transmission flush, oil change and new brakes. This will get me exactly what I want in the next 4 months - extra cash to buy appliances and furniture when it's time to move into my new house.

It's not a full-time job, I don't treat it as one, nor would I want it to be. It's a fun way to spend a few evenings a week, something I do when my other side work is slow. I actually enjoy talking to the passengers, helping out tourists, and driving around SF. I don't care how it 'used to be' and I really don't even care what it will be next year. I'll squeeze enough water out of this rock to meet my short term goals, and move on. Ridesharing is a means to an end, not an end in itself. It's number 3 on my depth chart, and pays significantly less than the other two options.


----------



## Euius

NorCalPhil said:


> I don't care how it 'used to be' and I really don't even care what it will be next year. I'll squeeze enough water out of this rock to meet my short term goals, and move on.


And that's the only reasonable way to do any of this.

All the full timers are grumpy, and all the grumpy people are full timers.


----------



## RedoBeach

NorCalPhil said:


> If your estimate had any basis in my reality, I'd quit. But every situation is different. I'm doing this to make the most of downtime over the next 4 months. I have a full-time job, a side business, and now I'm adding this. I have a high work ethic, take care of myself, and I don't have to worry about sick time, vacation time, health insurance, etc. My career takes care of that.
> 
> I drive a paid for, cheap, fuel efficient car, only during prime time/boost. I don't chase Surge, and won't work for 1x. I work popular areas and about 90% of my trips originate in SF. It's a steady $22-25 an hour for easy work. I leave for my primary job a little early and usually find a ride heading in the same direction, making money on my own commute. I track all my mileage and deductions, know my sunken costs, do my own maintenance, etc. There is no mystery here. My per mile cost for incurred expenses to date is $0.18. That includes a transmission flush, oil change and new brakes. This will get me exactly what I want in the next 4 months - extra cash to buy appliances and furniture when it's time to move into my new house.
> 
> It's not a full-time job, I don't treat it as one, nor would I want it to be. It's a fun way to spend a few evenings a week, something I do when my other side work is slow. I actually enjoy talking to the passengers, helping out tourists, and driving around SF. I don't care how it 'used to be' and I really don't even care what it will be next year. I'll squeeze enough water out of this rock to meet my short term goals, and move on. Ridesharing is a means to an end, not an end in itself. It's number 3 on my depth chart, and pays significantly less than the other two options.


You seem awfully defensive for someone that is so happy.

First, my calculations were based on the information you offered, nothing more. I did not attack you, I did not form an opinion, I simply offered information. MOST new Uber drivers are highly disillusioned when entering into contract with Uber. I find that is mostly Uber's fault. Sure it is also part driver error for not doing proper research and speaking to other seasoned drivers first- but that's only largely detrimental for drivers who gave up their full time gig or bought a car only to do Uber.

Anyhow, point being, you came back at me as if I attacked you and you have something to defend. I don't criticize anyone's choices for ANYTHING- So lighten up and appreciate when other members of this forum attempt to offer some helpful info that many drivers are not aware of when first signing up.

I myself am a business owner and signed up for Uber a long time ago as supplemental income. I drive in SF also (a hybrid), and am quite familiar with the market and what is required to make money here- the good, the bad, and the many, many changes. I did not add in any numbers you didn't already provide by your own accounting, and I certainly didn't calculate anything but numbers posted in your comment. I'm not your wife, so I'm not sure why you feel the need to justify anything to me or win this conversation.

But for the record, unless you've got a friend in the black market, brakes and tires aren't free whether you do your own maintenance or not, and neither are the results of dozens of people scratching up the interior of your vehicle every week. Don't forget that 1099 is not taxed


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

rosco_78 said:


> I'm married with three kids and live 12 miles north of Boston in the burbs homie.....you should get out of that city apartment you have and come visit some time.


Oh I did, Homie. I left my 3 bedroom walk in closet on the Waltham/Newton line two years ago.

Because we built a 5 bedroom, 2500 square foot house in the Western part of Charlotte, NC, Homesqueeze.
$806 mortgage INCLUDES taxes.
No more MassHoleChussets Miracle for me Home slice!
Cab business is dying and yet I can still make the household bills in NC.

Enjoy the miracle!
What's 12 miles north, Salem? Beverly?
That shit ain't cheap either.


----------



## Euius

Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> Not so fast......What metric is superior to revenue per mile?


Now that question. One I've answered several times before.

The only metric that matters is total compensation. Anything less and you're excluding income received in a blatant attempt to ignore facts, because those facts contradict with the goal you have, and the math you use.



> And lastly,...you have a weakness for video shootem ups?


No, I hate them.

https://xkcd.com/386/


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Revenue Per Mile.
It's the Rosetta Stone of Owner Operation.


----------



## Euius

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Revenue Per Mile.
> It's the Rosetta Stone of Owner Operation.


Income, net, per hour is the more relevant measurement. You just like per mile because you work 60 hours a week. You prefer revenue over income because you get 3 miles per gallon


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Euius said:


> Income, net, per hour is the more relevant measurement. You just like per mile because you work 60 hours a week. You prefer revenue over income because you get 3 miles per gallon


Nope.
Revenue Per Mile shows me whether I can fix and/or replace my vehicle 
It's the most pertinent metric there is. But only for those who need to remain in business.

As a non Truther, I know you won't get this nor agree with it.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield

Euius said:


> Income, net, per hour is the more relevant measurement. You just like per mile because you work 60 hours a week. You prefer revenue over income because you get 3 miles per gallon[/QU
> 
> What would the number of hours have to do with anything other than figuring out one's hourly compensation? Revenue vs cost per miles is the key benchmark used by MOST transport industries. It's the only effective way to discern profit or loss.The only exception is the shipping industry. But you still haven't answered my question.....how many trips have you taken with Uber?


----------



## rosco_78

Kalee said:


> When did you start driving for Uber?


I started driving a little over a year ago


----------



## rosco_78

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Oh I did, Homie. I left my 3 bedroom walk in closet on the Waltham/Newton line two years ago.
> 
> That's so funny.....my wife mentioned moving to North Carolina earlier this year....my job has sites in the Raleigh and Durham areas....but there has to be a greater prerogative for me to move other than just finances alone....we don't have any family out that way either.....but we'll see what the future holds homie! Haha....homeboy
> 
> Because we built a 5 bedroom, 2500 square foot house in the Western part of Charlotte, NC, Homesqueeze.
> $806 mortgage INCLUDES taxes.
> No more MassHoleChussets Miracle for me Home slice!
> Cab business is dying and yet I can still make the household bills in NC.
> 
> Enjoy the miracle!
> What's 12 miles north, Salem? Beverly?
> That shit ain't cheap either.


----------



## rosco_78

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Oh I did, Homie. I left my 3 bedroom walk in closet on the Waltham/Newton line two years ago.
> 
> That's so funny.....my wife mentioned moving to North Carolina earlier this year....my job has sites in the Raleigh and Durham areas....but there has to be a greater prerogative for me to move other than just finances alone....we don't have any family out that way either.....but we'll see what the future holds homie! Haha....homeboy
> 
> Because we built a 5 bedroom, 2500 square foot house in the Western part of Charlotte, NC, Homesqueeze.
> $806 mortgage INCLUDES taxes.
> No more MassHoleChussets Miracle for me Home slice!
> Cab business is dying and yet I can still make the household bills in NC.
> 
> Enjoy the miracle!
> What's 12 miles north, Salem? Beverly?
> That shit ain't cheap either.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

NC isn't perfect, but neither was Mass.
I get honked at here twice a month.
Twice! And I own and operate an actual taxi!
Course the civil war never ended, and in Charlotte i have two strikes against me- I'm a Caucasian Yankee.

But, the kids love the house.
**** My Masshole cousins lol.
Let em rot.


----------



## NorCalPhil

RedoBeach said:


> You seem awfully defensive for someone that is so happy.


You took what little information I provided and did your own flawed analysis with a ton of assumptions, so I corrected you. If that's defensive to you, so be it.

As for the rest of your post... not even going to bother. Thanks!


----------



## Euius

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Nope.
> Revenue Per Mile shows me whether I can fix and/or replace my vehicle
> It's the most pertinent metric there is. But only for those who need to remain in business.
> 
> As a non Truther, I know you won't get this nor agree with it.


Lol. I know I can replace my vehicle. Because my _personal vehicle _was fully paid off with Uber money.

Even if the car blew up tomorrow and insurance wouldn't pay I'd still be ahead


----------



## RedoBeach

NorCalPhil said:


> You took what little information I provided and did your own flawed analysis with a ton of assumptions, so I corrected you. If that's defensive to you, so be it.
> 
> As for the rest of your post... not even going to bother. Thanks!


Ok, I'll bite. Other than the fact that you are not a full time driver, why do you feel the analysis is flawed? I really love when people show up to argue a point, yet fail to identify the argument.

It is a well known fact that part time drivers can net more money/hour than full time drivers because not all hours of the day can be measured equally when it comes to earnings. Things such as season, driver saturation, bonuses, and promotions all have their varying effects as well.

I find it funny to watch the transgression of a new driver's posts on this forum evolving as they grow their time and experience with driving for Uber... I have yet to see a new driver's attitude toward driving for Uber stay consistent with the way they felt when they first started. That's not to say there aren't seasoned drivers who still enjoy the work and profit from their efforts, but there is always a new understanding developed regarding the truth of driving for Uber as time goes on.

The complaints, frustrations, events, and strategies people discuss on these forums aren't just a coincidental product of dissident drivers being negative... Most have developed a similar attitude for a reason. Uber is full of smoke and mirrors and overselling the benefits of driving. They have truly earned the reputation that precedes them in these forums.


----------



## RedoBeach

Euius said:


> Lol. I know I can replace my vehicle. Because my _personal vehicle _was fully paid off with Uber money.
> 
> Even if the car blew up tomorrow and insurance wouldn't pay I'd still be ahead


Isn't that relying on the pretense that Uber will still afford you the same additional income tomorrow as it did yesterday?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Euius said:


> Lol. I know I can replace my vehicle. Because my _personal vehicle _was fully paid off with Uber money.
> 
> Even if the car blew up tomorrow and insurance wouldn't pay I'd still be ahead


Wow!
You just admitted that you only work to buy/pay off/replace the car.
Fascinating!
With Truther metrics I
Buy the car
Fix the car 
Replace the car
PAY the mortgage
PAY the cable
PAY the electric
PAY the cell bills
PAY the water bill
PAY city taxes

And vacations, and also put an extra $100 per month towards the principal of the mortgage.


----------



## NFIH

Euius said:


> Lol. Of course it "can't" Keep telling yourself that.


You didn't answer the question. Are you somehow refusing rides *after* you've picked up a passenger and seen where they're going?


----------



## UberKim

Durango59 said:


> Hey Uberites. Been lurking here for some time and finally decided to sign up to drive. Wanted to share my first 23 hours driving over 4 days. Bear in mind when I signed up there were no incentives.
> 
> I just finished 23 hours over 4 days and earned $456. Throw in 60 dollars in tips and I made over 500 in just 23 hours. I spent 60 dollars in gasoline. I would say not a bad net. So what I would like to ask... why all the hate for UBER. I was nice to the riders, opened doors, and drive an impeccably clean vehicle. Uber on


what uber does is make sure new drivers make good money for a month or two, to hook them. Then they spread the fares around so everyone logged in makes a minimal amount to keep them semi-busy and working, although the totals are waaaaay down. you've been scrubered.


----------



## RedoBeach

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Wow!
> You just admitted that you only work to buy/pay off/replace the car.
> Fascinating!
> With Truther metrics I
> Buy the car
> Fix the car
> Replace the car
> PAY the mortgage
> PAY the cable
> PAY the electric
> PAY the cell bills
> PAY the water bill
> PAY city taxes
> 
> And vacations, and also put an extra $100 per month towards the principal of the mortgage.


Would you like some extra bills to pay?


----------



## Euius

RedoBeach said:


> I have yet to see a new driver's attitude toward driving for Uber stay consistent with the way they felt when they first started.


Either lying, or faulty memory.

Or I just hurt you so bad you can't even think of me.

I go with option 3



RedoBeach said:


> Isn't that relying on the pretense that Uber will still afford you the same additional income tomorrow as it did yesterday?


No. I _paid off_ the financing. Before Uber, I had a car, and I had financing. Now I just have the car.

I've already got my end date in sight. Not only are my plans not upset, no matter what Uber does, but my plans _include_ stopping driving for Uber.



NFIH said:


> You didn't answer the question. Are you somehow refusing rides *after* you've picked up a passenger and seen where they're going?


I thought it was clear. Yes, that's exactly what I'm doing.


----------



## Euius

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Wow!
> You just admitted that you only work to buy/pay off/replace the car.


No, I said that's the _worst case_ situation.

I'll note I still have a nice new car, with no need to buy a new one. I saved _thousands_ by paying the financing off early - that's a direct profit right there - with earnings from Uber. I've also banked away further thousands for the intended purpose of me driving for Uber at all.



> PAY the mortgage
> PAY the cable
> PAY the electric
> PAY the cell bills
> PAY the water bill
> PAY city taxes
> 
> And vacations, and also put an extra $100 per month towards the principal of the mortgage.


I know you're so busy with your 80 hour work weeks that you can't seem to remember this, but _I am not a full time driver_. All of that is already paid for.

Absolutely none of my bills would have lapsed if I didn't drive for Uber, none will lapse now if I stop today. I do this now so that I can make savings now instead of spending on the credit card later. Because real, rational, adults can plan for costs that are coming.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Euius said:


> No, I said that's the _worst case_ situation.
> 
> I'll note I still have a nice new car, with no need to buy a new one. I saved _thousands_ by paying the financing off early - that's a direct profit right there - with earnings from Uber. I've also banked away further thousands for the intended purpose of me driving for Uber at all.
> 
> I know you're so busy with your 80 hour work weeks that you can't seem to remember this, but _I am not a full time driver_. All of that is already paid for.
> 
> Absolutely none of my bills would have lapsed if I didn't drive for Uber, none will lapse now if I stop today. I do this now so that I can make savings now instead of spending on the credit card later. Because real, rational, adults can plan for costs that are coming.


Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

RedoBeach said:


> Would you like some extra bills to pay?


As a matter of fact, yes!
I'm shopping for a cabin to go in on with my sister and her family.
I'd say I make the best out of a crappy life, ehh?


----------



## RedoBeach

Euius said:


> Either lying, or faulty memory.
> 
> Or I just hurt you so bad you can't even think of me.
> 
> I go with option 3


Hurt me? How do you figure???! A few months driving is hardly a substantial history, and to be honest, I most definitely have seen a change in your attitude on occasion. But then again, you are Uber's #1 fan.



Euius said:


> No. I _paid off_ the financing. Before Uber, I had a car, and I had financing. Now I just have the car.


I know you paid off the car.. You've mentioned it oodles of times on UP. I'm going to take a wild guess and assume you know this (but it doesn't seem you do), buying a brand new vehicle is about the worst investment there is... Especially one used in ride sharing.

And you saved "thousands?" You must have been financed at some horrendously horrible rate!! You lost thousands the moment you drove off the lot and signed it up for Uber.



Euius said:


> I've already got my end date in sight. Not only are my plans not upset, no matter what Uber does, but my plans _include_ stopping driving for Uber.


No one plans on NOT stopping driving for Uber.


----------



## NFIH

Euius said:


> I thought it was clear. Yes, that's exactly what I'm doing.


How? Don't the riders report you?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Nope.
> Revenue Per Mile shows me whether I can fix and/or replace my vehicle
> It's the most pertinent metric there is. But only for those who need to remain in business.
> 
> As a non Truther, I know you won't get this nor agree with it.


Both are important IMO. Per mile could be great, but if you can't get many trips at a good (surge) rate, you'll have too much downtime. Unless you can work from home and accomplish other things during that time, it is wasted hours. I could drive to midtown and get one surge trip in 5 hours, and my per mile could be awesome for that 3 miles, but my per hour would show its a waste of my time.

If I took non surge trips my per hour (before mileage) would be better, (still not great), but my per mile would be horrific.

The rates are too low for either metric to work without regular and sustained surge.

Btw I was only working surge for quite a while. But it went away to the point even 2am is not worth bothering with. So I stopped driving. We have had more surge lately, now that school's back in, but I don't think I've taken 8 trips since May. It rarely surges where I live, and barely at all for months.


----------



## Euius

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Keep telling yourself that.


I don't need to tell myself it. It's a fact. It's simply something that is.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield

NFIH said:


> How? Don't the riders report you?


At first I thought the same thing. And I am sure this issue has been dealt with on this forum, but I don't think Uber can punish a driver for not accepting rides once the destination is known by the driver. It goes back to the employee/IC situation. The Co. can't force an IC to accept work they are not able to or prepared to accept. I have done this a few times when I had obligations that prohibited me from taking say, an airport run (45 mins in this market) but to do that to people who have been waiting for you to give them a ride and to cancel because the ride is noncompensatory is outright cold.


----------



## Euius

RedoBeach said:


> Hurt me? How do you figure???! A few months driving is hardly a substantial history, and to be honest, I most definitely have seen a change in your attitude on occasion. But then again, you are Uber's #1 fan.


Lol. The only thing more amusing than cab drivers pretending 60 hours a week is normal is Uber drivers who have done it for three years thinking that's a sign of their superiority.

It's a gig job. Doing it long term is a sign you're doing it wrong.



> I know you paid off the car.. You've mentioned it oodles of times on UP. I'm going to take a wild guess and assume you know this (but it doesn't seem you do), buying a brand new vehicle is about the worst investment there is... Especially one used in ride sharing.


People buy new cars for reasons other than financial. If nobody did, there wouldn't be used ones for you to buy. Just think of the horror of you not being able to sit in the fart soaked driver seat of somebody else's car!



> And you saved "thousands?" You must have been financed at some horrendously horrible rate!! You lost thousands the moment you drove off the lot and signed it up for Uber.


And that's the blathering of somebody who can't figure out a loan.



> No one plans on NOT stopping driving for Uber.


Its clear you have no end date.


----------



## Euius

NFIH said:


> Don't the riders report you?


Don't know, don't care. Uber hasn't mentioned it to me if they do.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield

Euius said:


> Lol. The only thing more amusing than cab drivers pretending 60 hours a week is normal is Uber drivers who have done it for three years thinking that's a sign of their superiority.
> 
> It's a gig job. Doing it long term is a sign you're doing it wrong.
> 
> People buy new cars for reasons other than financial. If nobody did, there wouldn't be used ones for you to buy. Just think of the horror of you not being able to sit in the fart soaked driver seat of somebody else's car!
> 
> New car loans are close to 0% interest so even if you paid off the loan in full you ain't saving "thousands of dollars" which was your earlier boast.
> 
> And that's the blathering of somebody who can't figure out a loan.
> 
> Its clear you have no end date.


....and you still haven't shared how many rides you have done to make sooooo much money that you can pay off car loans and save thousands.... Why Euius?.....hmmm?


----------



## Euius

Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> ....and you still haven't shared how many rides you have done to make sooooo much money that you can pay off car loans and save thousands.... Why Euius?.....hmmm?


Why? Because nobody asked. I've stated my weekly rides before.

2200ish. I average 100 a week, in 30ish hours, doing more infrequently, less more frequently, and taking some weeks entirely off.

Uber has been running the $350 for 100 bonus since March, and it's been my goal to reach that when I drive at all.

Plus 300 rides for Lyft


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield

Euius said:


> Why? Because nobody asked. I've stated my weekly rides before.
> 
> 2200ish. I average 100 a week, in 30ish hours, doing more infrequently, less more frequently, and taking some weeks entirely off.
> 
> Uber has been running the $350 for 100 bonus since March, and it's been my goal to reach that when I drive at all.
> 
> Plus 300 rides for Lyft


For the record, I asked 3 times. 100 a week in 30 hours is better than 3 trips per hour.....SF must be quite different from the rest of the country because in Indy there is no way you can average 100 trips in 30 hours consistently....also 30 hours with Uber then some with Lyft? How do you figure you are P/T?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> For the record, I asked 3 times. 100 a week in 30 hours is better than 3 trips per hour.....SF must be quite different from the rest of the country because in Indy there is no way you can average 100 trips in 30 hours consistently....also 30 hours with Uber then some with Lyft? How do you figure you are P/T?


Hes only lying when his lips are moving, and sound comes out.


----------



## Euius

Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> For the record, I asked 3 times. 100 a week in 30 hours is better than 3 trips per hour


Yes it is. It's amazing what happens when a driver doesn't moan and cry about Pool, refusing those trips to sit empty instead.

That count is per pickup btw. A three pickup Pool counts as three rides for the bonus.



> SF must be quite different from the rest of the country because in Indy there is no way you can average 100 trips in 30 hours consistently


Just because SF is different from Indy does not mean it is different from the rest of the country.



> also 30 hours with Uber then some with Lyft? How do you figure you are P/T?


No. My hours are recorded driveway to driveway. Uber and Lyft and driving offline are all rolled into a single hour count. Which I round up to the nearest full hour per day.

Part time is defined by the IRS as 130 hours in a 30 day period. That means an _average_ of 30 hours per week, but some weeks can be more and some less. Working 43 hours three weeks in a row, and one zero hour week is _still _part time. Although I do take one week off for every 3 I work, I don't work 40 hours even on my on weeks.


----------



## NFIH

Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> At first I thought the same thing. And I am sure this issue has been dealt with on this forum, but I don't think Uber can punish a driver for not accepting rides once the destination is known by the driver. It goes back to the employee/IC situation. The Co. can't force an IC to accept work they are not able to or prepared to accept. I have done this a few times when I had obligations that prohibited me from taking say, an airport run (45 mins in this market) but to do that to people who have been waiting for you to give them a ride and to cancel because the ride is noncompensatory is outright cold.


I get that, and I can see Uber giving you a pass now and then for that kind of cancellation, but the way Euius is describing it--in conjunction with some other statements he's made about the relationship between his driving habits/schedule and income--makes it sound like it would have to be a semi-regular or even regular occurrence. In which case Uber would be getting a LOT of complaints from riders about being denied service after he not only accepted the ride, but also showed up at the address and made contact with the rider. And that would lead to quick deactivation, I would guess. So I'm still not sure what he's talking about.


----------



## NFIH

Euius said:


> Don't know, don't care. Uber hasn't mentioned it to me if they do.


 Heh heh, so how many such cancellations are you doing on an average day compared to how many rides you accept? And what, exactly, do you tell the rider after you've asked them where they're going?

It just seems really strange that you would be able to violate a core proposition of the Uber service (not declining rides based on knowing where the rider is going, unlike cabs) with any kind of regularity without serious sanction. Every driver would like to do that, but if they all did Uber would quickly have no business.


----------



## NFIH

Euius said:


> Why? Because nobody asked. I've stated my weekly rides before.
> 
> 2200ish. I average 100 a week, in 30ish hours, doing more infrequently, less more frequently, and taking some weeks entirely off.
> 
> Uber has been running the $350 for 100 bonus since March, and it's been my goal to reach that when I drive at all.
> 
> Plus 300 rides for Lyft


OK, wait a minute. These numbers can't be right. If you're doing three trips PER HOUR, they would all have to be exceedingly short trips (with almost no traffic, but that's another story). But such short trips, even if all surged--which couldn't possibly be the case--wouldn't net you much at all. (I hear SF rates are higher but not *that* much higher.) And I think you earlier said you're doing $500-ish per week, right?


----------



## Euius

NFIH said:


> Heh heh, so how many such cancellations are you doing on an average day compared to how many rides you accept? And what, exactly, do you tell the rider after you've asked them where they're going?


No more than 10 or so a week, out of 100 completed rides.



> It just seems really strange that you would be able to violate a core proposition of the Uber service (not declining rides based on knowing where the rider is going, unlike cabs) with any kind of regularity without serious sanction. Every driver would like to do that, but if they all did Uber would quickly have no business.


It's never been a core proposition of _my_ passenger transport service. I voluntarily operate under the same restrictions the SFMTA requires SF Taxi drivers to operate under: SF pickups must be taken to any location within SF without discrimination.

Which translates roughly as: Nothing south of 380, no crossing any bridge.


----------



## Euius

NFIH said:


> OK, wait a minute. These numbers can't be right. If you're doing three trips PER HOUR, they would all have to be exceedingly short trips


I've pointed at out least twice that Pool rides are counted _per pickup._



> But such short trips, even if all surged--which couldn't possibly be the case--wouldn't net you much at all. (I hear SF rates are higher but not *that* much higher.) And I think you earlier said you're doing $500-ish per week, right?


With hourlies, plus power driver, I total over $1k per week. Last week my total bonus paid was higher than the fare minus commission, although normally it is not.

We will see how the change from hourlies to boost will change things. It's only started this week.


----------



## markk

Holy crap ! I was going to buy a car and drive in Wichita , Ks . After reading the income levels in places that I know have to pay far more than Wichita I am glad I came here first. A profit of $400 week then take out 100 or so for taxes is very low pay . would certainly not be enough to make a car payment and all other expenses. Even in Wichita where a single person with no big bills to pay could in fact live on that it would still be squeezing by. I better stick with my other plan of buying a truck and hauling grain . 
Have no idea what people in Wichita make or if they can even operate here again. they were out because of city policy makers sucking up to the 3 taxi companies that have been here forever.


----------



## markk

I might add in that Wichita has the the worst cab services of anywhere I would bet . I drove one for a few weeks . Very hard to get a cab here most of the time . I used to call one and would have to wait 2 or 3 hours for it . 3 cab companies in little Wichita and you wait . Unless you are going a long way they simply are not interested in serving you.


----------



## NFIH

Euius said:


> No more than 10 or so a week, out of 100 completed rides.


I'm still gobsmacked that you're rejecting as many as 10 riders a week AFTER picking them up and not being reported by enough of them to result in your deactivation.

As for the rest, it's impossible for anyone to really verify anything, so I'll leave you to it but I do find your numbers (now it's $1K on just 30 hours?) hard to believe.


----------



## Greguzzi

NFIH said:


> There are no liberal progressive socialists running anything, as far as I'm aware.
> 
> And you do realize Trump thinks people like you are overpaid, right? He's put it quite bluntly. And he's the very opposite of a "socialist."
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/donald-trump-wages-are-too-high-2015-11


LOL. It's inaccurate to call the Democrats socialists. What they really are is fascialists.


----------



## Greguzzi

Uber_Dick said:


> *Euius....so you are saying that after driving for Fuber for a couple of weeks you know about the cost of driving a mile than AAA? Which has decades of statistical analysis and experts behind them? They say 58 cents...but you know better somehow?*
> 
> *If that is your statement then this conversation is over....or you must be working for Fuber.*
> 
> *And your math is off!*
> 
> *You drove 600 miles at 85 cents, that makes an income of $510 before Fuber takes their cut. You claim to have made $1500 which means you must have done a min. of 1764 miles. Unless of course you are the surge master and EVERY ride you took was at 2.5 times surge.*
> 
> *You either work for Fuber or the Trump Campaign, cause you deny facts and spew lies.*


Or the Clinton campaign. That execrable woman could not tell the truth to save her life.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

So what is Trump? A pacifist?


----------



## Greguzzi

kc ub'ing! said:


> Of course corporations suck! In fact our democracy has transformed into a corporate oligarchy. You wanna protest it, I got your back! That's worth fighting against. But jeeze dude take off the tin foil hat! There aint Uber shills here. Just cats with more positive experiences than yourself.


As a generality, I trust corporations far more than I trust the government. That opinion is changing rapidly, as more corporations realize that it is easier to buy influence to advantage your corporation than it is to compete in an open , arketplace, though. This dynamic is why the Democrats are now the party of big business and Wall Street. Big business in this fascialist age depends on big government, and the CEOs of big business have caught on and are donating appropriately.


----------



## Greguzzi

Blahgard said:


> I'm not a Bernout, but Uber isn't a legitimate business but a pack of virtual carpetbaggers.


Appropriate avatar is appropriate.


----------



## Greguzzi

birchy said:


> The major reason things are worse now in our economy than they were in 2007, is the Great Recession, which was caused by NeoLiberal Democrats co-operating with the Low Wage Conservatives, both part of the corporate oligarchy, to deregulate new financial instruments (derivatives) and to scrap Glass-Steagal, which protected us from the greed and recklessness of Wall Street for decades. It's those "liberal progressive socialists" that have the only plans to save the middle class from the oligarchy. Two of those strategies include a higher minimum wage and making it easier for employee owned businesses to get started.
> 
> Time to wake up and see that both major parties are dependent to and served those that fund their re-election campaigns, and that ain't us folks. Since 1980 and Reagan's voodoo trickle down farce, the rich have been getting a bigger and bigger share of your paycheck and mine. And they are stashing that money offshore, shifting the costs of keeping our society functional more and more onto those of us who have smaller and smaller paychecks. People are best off, when money is passed around like a bumper crop of zucchini. Poor people spend every extra dollar, and that creates jobs for other poor people.


LOL. We've found a real socialist.


----------



## RedoBeach

Euius said:


> Lol. The only thing more amusing than cab drivers pretending 60 hours a week is normal is Uber drivers who have done it for three years thinking that's a sign of their superiority.


I've most certainly never claimed to be superior to anyone else, especially related to driving for Uber- that is YOU.

Obviously, your own memory is failing you because my statement was in reference to the progression of driver attitude after they have been driving long enough to experience rate cuts, saturation effects, and the like. It has nothing to do with superiority.



Euius said:


> It's a gig job. Doing it long term is a sign you're doing it wrong.


Actually, doing it long term means I'm doing it _right_ and it has served as the supplemental source of income to my business, as it was meant to be.

I do however have a lot of knowledge about the company and how to handle them, in addition to knowing what to expect long term and making the most of the platform, and I share that knowledge with those who need help with it.



Euius said:


> People buy new cars for reasons other than financial. If nobody did, there wouldn't be used ones for you to buy.


Your argument constantly falls flat on its face because you can't seem to remember the line of commentary that petitioned such responses.



Euius said:


> And that's the blathering of somebody who can't figure out a loan.


No one ever argued that you shouldn't buy a new car, rather just stated the well known fact that purchasing a new car is the worst return on money there is, and therefor should not be attributed to being "an investment."



Euius said:


> Just think of the horror of you not being able to sit in the fart soaked driver seat of somebody else's car!



You have a problem with flatulence?!!!! That sounds personal- Probably from all those boiled eggs you eat.

I like my new car just fine, thank you. I'm just smart enough to realize I will not get my same money back when I sell it, even if I never drive it. My 2015 car has zero payments, yet I'm not under the illusion that I made thousands by doing that. Nor do I need to brag about it on every thread or even bother mentioning it- because no one cares Euius !



Euius said:


> Its clear you have no end date.


Why is it clear I have no end date? Because I don't feel the need to share my professional/personal/educational life goals with everyone on UP in effort to make myself feel good? As if.

_Just wait til the economy crashes late this year as planned. _


----------



## Greguzzi

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Revenue Per Mile.
> It's the Rosetta Stone of Owner Operation.


You've been at it as a professional for years, yet the Ubershills will argue with you and in their ignorance will think they look intelligent. Travis loves them, one and all . . .


----------



## RedoBeach

Greguzzi said:


> LOL. It's inaccurate to call the Democrats socialists. What they really are is fascialists.


The only people running anything are the shadow government. This liberal/conservative separation nonsense is simply the Pysop to keep you all distracted.


----------



## Greguzzi

ChortlingCrison said:


> So what is Trump? A pacifist?


No. He is a progressive-globalist Democrat from NYC, pretending to be a Republican.

You will see . . .


----------



## Greguzzi

RedoBeach said:


> The only people running anything are the shadow government. This liberal/conservative separation nonsense is simply the Pysop to keep you all distracted.


Ever see tha old caryoon of Wil-E-Coyote and the sheepdog battling tooth and nail all day and then clocking out for the day as friends? That is the Democrats and Republicans.

I am a CCL, a constitutional civil libertarian. I believe in freedom. Full stop.

The two major parties believe in only the freedoms each thinks you should have. Both are authoritarians pretending to care about your rights. Stop believing them.


----------



## RedoBeach

Greguzzi said:


> Ever see tha old caryoon of Wil-E-Coyote and the sheepdog battling tooth and nail all day and then clocking out for the day as friends? That is the Democrats and Republicans.
> 
> I am a CCL, a constitutional civil libertarian. I believe in freedom. Full stop.
> 
> The two major parties believe in only the freedoms each thinks you should have. Both are authoritarians pretending to care about your rights. Stop believing them.






Speaking of cartoons, did you see this?


----------



## RedoBeach

JohnnyAngel said:


> Uber is a multi-billion dollar corporation that doesn't care anything at all about ethics. Large corporations, small businesses, film studios, video game producers, authors and others, routinely hire people to make fake posts that promote their products or services and are designed to look legitimate. It would be foolish to believe Uber isn't using such marketing strategies.
> 
> Any post detailing an experience with Uber that starkly contrasts with the ocean of testimonials to the contrary, must be considered suspect, created by someone who doesn't understand basic arithmetic (and is clueless about the transportation industry), or is an outright fabrication.
> 
> The fact that this thread and the other thread, claiming that the driver made tons of tips, were both made featured posts on this website, calls into question the integrity of those behind this message board. Perhaps Uber is giving the forum admins money to feature posts that are favorable to Uber?
> 
> Regardless, Uber is nothing but typical money-grubbing trash. Anyone singing the praises of Uber is either ignorant of the facts, is mathematically incompetent, or is a paid shill (i.e., an outright liar).
> 
> Without exaggeration, I have never encountered a company as horrible as Uber insofar as the company treats its partner's or employees. Not even Wal-Mart is as bad as Uber, and most informed people know that Wal-Mart is essentially the corporate Satan.
> 
> Uber is nothing but a greedy wicked piece of ****.


"We sat down at his desk and he began by asking me a few questions about myself and my background, including my political views (which were basically non-existent). Then he began to explain the job. "We work on influencing people's opinions here," is how he described it. The company's clients paid them to post on Internet message boards and popular chartrooms, as well as in gaming forums and social networks like Facebook and MySpace. Who were these clients? "Oh, various people," he said vaguely. "Sometimes private companies, sometimes political groups." Satisfied that my political views were not strong, he said I would be assigned to political work. "The best people for this type of job are people like you, without strong views," he said with a laugh. "It might seem counterintuitive, but actually we've found that to be the case." Well, OK. Fine. As long as it comes with a steady paycheck, I'd believe whatever they wanted me to believe, as the guy in _Ghostbusters_ said.

After discussing pay (which was much better than I'd hoped) and a few other details, he then went over the need for absolute privacy and secrecy. "You can't tell anyone what we do here. Not your wife, not your dog." (I have neither, as it happens.) "We'll give you a cover story and even a phone number and a fake website you can use. You will have to tell people you are a consultant. Since your background is in tech support, that will be your cover job. Is this going to be a problem for you?" I assured him it would not. "Well, OK. Shall we get started?"

"Right now?" I asked, a bit taken aback.

"No time like the present!" he said with a hearty laugh.

The rest of the day was taken up with training. Another staff member, a no-nonsense woman in her thirties, was to be my trainer, and training would only last two days. "You seem like a bright guy, you'll get the hang of it pretty fast, I think," she said. And indeed, the job was easier than I'd imagined. My task was simple: I would be assigned to four different websites, with the goal of entering certain discussions and promoting a certain view. I learned later that some of the personnel were assigned to internet message boards (like me), while others worked on Facebook or chat rooms It seems these three types of media each have different strategy for shilling, and each shill concentrates on one of the three in particular..."

https://www.sott.net/article/252272...sions-of-a-paid-disinformation-internet-shill


----------



## Greguzzi

RedoBeach said:


> Speaking of cartoons, did you see this?


LOL. Internet trolls will soon own the political landscape. The two parties won't know what hit them. The funny thing is, Trump is at the forefront of this dynamic.

No, I am not a Trump supporter. I am, however, a fair observer.


----------



## Jaydawg21

uberfast said:


> lol at anyone who thinks they are making decent money with uberX. newsflash, on average, x drivers make between $3 to $6 an hour, way below minimum wage.


Gotta agree, unfortunately the first couple weeks I had to get front brakes then rear so I had to be laid up (including a blown water heater), but I was getting consistent pings. I've been on the last 2 days in New Haven in rush hour in the middle of a surge and it was like I was a ghost. No pings in the last 2 days an hour each day, after awhile the frustration kicks in. No clue, I got a 5 rating and not a call the last 2 days in a AcuraTLType-S they get to ride as UberX. So confused what's up.......now that I know they started people up almost double no wonder why lots of anger and frustration, and why not encourage a tip if the drivers deserves it? I offer bottled water, mints, gum, phone chargers. Today definitely was a downer and made no sense.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Greguzzi said:


> No. He is a progressive-globalist Democrat from NYC, pretending to be a Republican.
> 
> You will see . . .


You just described every president from LBJ through the present.
Pro globalist agenda in (pick a party) clothing.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Jaydawg21 said:


> Gotta agree, unfortunately the first couple weeks I had to get front brakes then rear so I had to be laid up (including a blown water heater), but I was getting consistent pings. I've been on the last 2 days in New Haven in rush hour in the middle of a surge and it was like I was a ghost. No pings in the last 2 days an hour each day, after awhile the frustration kicks in. No clue, I got a 5 rating and not a call the last 2 days in a AcuraTLType-S they get to ride as UberX. So confused what's up.......now that I know they started people up almost double no wonder why lots of anger and frustration, and why not encourage a tip if the drivers deserves it? I offer bottled water, mints, gum, phone chargers. Today definitely was a downer and made no sense.


Your area must be saturated with Uber drivers.


----------



## Traveler54

Euius said:


> News flash: You have no clue, and you're wrong.


Please explain. Thank you


----------



## Traveler54

Euius said:


> And that's why the haters have so much trouble. Anecdotal evidence is not usefully reliable.
> 
> I doubt most drivers even keep decent enough books to know if their rides decrease. However, I do keep such books and know that my rides per hour have increased over time. I don't attribute that to any algorithmic reason from Uber, rather I rationally recognize that it is due to me simply improving at what I do.


Euius you approach this as a business. Where do you drive? I do not see how anyone can find an average or develop a business model. Part time is part time.


----------



## RedoBeach

Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> For the record, I asked 3 times. 100 a week in 30 hours is better than 3 trips per hour.....SF must be quite different from the rest of the country because in Indy there is no way you can average 100 trips in 30 hours consistently....also 30 hours with Uber then some with Lyft? How do you figure you are P/T?


 SF is notorious for short trips, but he is not doing 100 trips in 30 hours, especially considering he has to leave his house, cross the bridge from Oakland to SF before even logging the majority of those trips. He also has to cross the bridge back from SF to Oakland on return. The average number of trips logged in 30 hours (if the majority of those trips are Pool trips) is 80 rides.. And that is on a good week without an over saturation of drivers that is common in this city.


----------



## RedoBeach

Euius said:


> 2200ish. I average 100 a week, in 30ish hours, doing more infrequently, less more frequently, and taking some weeks entirely off.
> 
> Plus 300 rides for Lyft


Please explain to me how you have 2200ish Uber trips and have only been driving "part time" for Uber since March? 2016, especially taking several weeks off? Or for once, show some kind of validation.

Also, you are not doing 100 rides in the SF market in 30 hours. The current average for 30 hours is about 80 rides (on a good week) and that is Uber's calculation of hours, not true hours. When you cancel accepted trips because their destination is not to your liking, you are also losing time towards your trip/hour average.


----------



## Euius

Traveler54 said:


> Please explain. Thank you


You claimed between $3 and $6 per hour. You're wrong. Nothing to explain


----------



## Euius

RedoBeach said:


> Please explain to me how you have 2200ish Uber trips and have only been driving "part time" for Uber since March? 2016, especially taking several weeks off? Or for once, show some kind of validation.


I've given the information before. I've been driving since February, not March. That's 34 weeks. 100 rides or so per week. You try to figure out how I fit 2200 rides in there.

I am not posting pay statements from the app. Period. Not under discussion.



> Also, you are not doing 100 rides in the SF market in 30 hours.


You can continue to claim that all you want. The beauty of fact it is doesn't need your belief. It's not my problem you don't do as well.


----------



## RedoBeach

Euius said:


> I've given the information before. I've been driving since February, not March. That's 34 weeks. 100 rides or so per week. You try to figure out how I fit 2200 rides in there.
> 
> I am not posting pay statements from the app. Period. Not under discussion.
> 
> You can continue to claim that all you want. The beauty of fact it is doesn't need your belief. It's not my problem you don't do as well.


If you truly drove as you say you did, you would know a pay statement doesn't show lifetime trips. Check your Uber shill manual again.. They must have missed a section. Funny you can't offer proof of a single thing for the lifetime of posts on the forum even when it doesn't ID you. Amazing you have so much time to post on this forum during your "full time day job," your "baby on the way" (even though you're admittedly old), and your "part time" 30 hours 3/4 weeks a month. Your claims contradict and never add up. Not everyone is that stupid. You must be bored.

And you're right, I don't circle Berkely for $2 pool trips and call them profitable.


----------



## Euius

RedoBeach said:


> If you truly drove as you say you did, you would know a pay statement doesn't show lifetime trips. Check your Uber shill manual again.. They must have missed a section. Funny you can't offer proof of a single thing for the lifetime of posts on the forum even when it doesn't ID you


It's amusing, and pathetic, that the individual demanding information in a format that would _absolutely and positively_ identify that person to Uber is claiming somebody _else_ is an Uber shill.



RedoBeach said:


> Amazing you have so much time to post on this forum during your "full time day job," your "baby on the way" (even though you're admittedly old),


No, I said 40. Your idiocy translates that to old.

And yes, I have plenty of time around a full time job (40 hours) and ..well something that doesn't take _any time whatsoever yet.
_


> Your claims contradict and never add up. Not everyone is that stupid. You must be bored.


Just because you can't fit 2200 into 34 weeks doesn't mean anything other than you're bad at math.
_
_


----------



## Fireguy50

nobody cares the OP posted once, and is still lurking the site (last seen 14 hours ago) gathering data on drivers?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Euius said:


> It's amusing, and pathetic, that the individual demanding information in a format that would _absolutely and positively_ identify that person to Uber is claiming somebody _else_ is an Uber shill.
> 
> No, I said 40. Your idiocy translates that to old.
> 
> And yes, I have plenty of time around a full time job (40 hours) and ..well something that doesn't take _any time whatsoever yet.
> _
> 
> Just because you can't fit 2200 into 34 weeks doesn't mean anything other than you're bad at math.


So it's inconceivable that a company valued at 68 billion would pay people to blog positive shill posts for short money?
We know it happens, it's usually the same 10 men and women.
They change up their user names once or twice a year.


----------



## Euius

TwoFiddyMile said:


> So it's inconceivable that a company valued at 68 billion would pay people to blog positive shill posts for short money?


Irrelevant if they would, they're not paying me.

Except as a driver, of course.



> We know it happens, it's usually the same 10 men and women.


No, you like to presume it happens, and you label everybody who doesn't hate Uber as a shill. Your false positive rate is so high that if you actually have caught any real shills, it's by accident.

This is a company that doesn't even pay for the _good_ Indian customer service. They're not paying anybody literate in English to post messages.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Euius said:


> Irrelevant if they would, they're not paying me.
> 
> Except as a driver, of course.
> 
> No, you like to presume it happens, and you label everybody who doesn't hate Uber as a shill. Your false positive rate is so high that if you actually have caught any real shills, it's by accident.
> 
> This is a company that doesn't even pay for the _good_ Indian customer service. They're not paying anybody literate in English to post messages.


I didn't say they pay well.
I'm.assuming they pay by the word- a two paragraph shill post prolly goes for fiddy cents.
The shills lack serious quality.
Uber IS cheap. Instead of paying the guys who write grad papers for money,
They pay the chicks who have to buy them.


----------



## Oscar Levant

Durango59 said:


> Hey Uberites. Been lurking here for some time and finally decided to sign up to drive. Wanted to share my first 23 hours driving over 4 days. Bear in mind when I signed up there were no incentives.
> 
> I just finished 23 hours over 4 days and earned $456. Throw in 60 dollars in tips and I made over 500 in just 23 hours. I spent 60 dollars in gasoline. I would say not a bad net. So what I would like to ask... why all the hate for UBER. I was nice to the riders, opened doors, and drive an impeccably clean vehicle. Uber on


At first it seems good but over time it's going to destroy your car and you have to factor in the accelerated depreciation on your car. If you want to do it for a few months while you're looking for another gig that's the way to do it but don't do it for a long time they will destroy your car


----------



## RedoBeach

Euius said:


> It's amusing, and pathetic, that the individual demanding information in a format that would _absolutely and positively_ identify that person to Uber is claiming somebody _else_ is an Uber shill.
> 
> No, I said 40. Your idiocy translates that to old.
> 
> And yes, I have plenty of time around a full time job (40 hours) and ..well something that doesn't take _any time whatsoever yet.
> _
> 
> Just because you can't fit 2200 into 34 weeks doesn't mean anything other than you're bad at math.


I'm pretty sure a screenshot of your total ride count wouldn't identify you, dear one. Especially since it changes daily. You mentioned you take every 4th week off, sometimes more, so it's clear who's bad at math when they claim 34 as the number of weeks.

I never said 40 is old... You must have forgotten the comment when you referred to yourself as old. You also referred to a child on the way as an inanimate object.

You're right, I don't fit 2200 in 34 weeks because I have a business to run.


----------



## RedoBeach

Euius said:


> Irrelevant if they would, they're not paying me.
> 
> Except as a driver, of course.
> 
> No, you like to presume it happens, and you label everybody who doesn't hate Uber as a shill. Your false positive rate is so high that if you actually have caught any real shills, it's by accident.
> 
> This is a company that doesn't even pay for the _good_ Indian customer service. They're not paying anybody literate in English to post messages.


"Have you ever had someone post on a thread you created who is mean to everyone trying to have a conversation - name calling and ridiculing, or just plain lying about the information? Have you ever had someone who contacts everyone on your friends list and tells them lies about you? Have you ever had someone who just about every time you post a new thread they're the first to reply - posting nonsense, or attacks? Have you ever had someone make repeated comments to a thread while never seeming to stay on topic?

If you can say yes to any of the above questions, you're likely a victim of paid online cyber-bullying: trolls, gang-stalkers, and counterintelligence agents."

*Psychology:*

The basic psychology of the paid internet troll, gang-stalker and counterintelligence agent is essentially of someone who gets off on kicking over sand castles and trying to destroy what others build. They're psychopaths and pseudo-psychopaths (-someone under the influence of a psychopath), and, surprisingly, they're quite often paid for misleading others online.

Most trolls and counterintelligence agents seemingly have no talent or ability of their own, or at least they haven't fostered any - but lying, cheating, and misleading - and various other forms of sophism. Often because of their lack of talent or ability, as with most socialists, they take jobs with the government. They live off the backs of others who create and do hard work. But their psychopathology leads them to think that they're doing good by manipulating, rather than uplifting, "the herd," hence trolls and counterintelligence types are more often than not paid by governments. Some also work for the "private sector".

*Troll, gang-stalker, and counterintelligence agent interactive online tactics include:*

1) Being the first poster on a new thread, and will typically post up irrelevant information, or snide comments to prevent others from commenting or following the thread.

2) Comments will typically avoid any data or material actually presented - at all costs. Trolls, cyber-bullies, and counterintel agents will nearly never say anything intelligent about the material itself. Like telemarketers, it's not about original thought, so they stick to a script - what I call "Sticking with Stupid". Their script says name call, ridicule, lie, etc, but it doesn't say consider any fact or comment you've raised rationally.

3) Scripted comments will typically attack the presenter with name calling, ridicule, and other fallacious attacks, or just any bit of irrelevant nonsense. Often they seem incapable of even the slightest bit of critical thinking.

Be careful also not to confuse a useful/willful idiot with a real troll / counter intel agent. We've all been willful idiots at one point or another. A willful idiot, usually within 15 to 20 posts, will often begin to consider your information rationally and will actually study it and comment on it - constructively. Look for cognitive dissonance before giving them the ultimate ban."

_Sounds familiar... Hey, you fit every single mention! If you're not getting paid for your endless hours on UP between your "two" other full time jobs, you should! _


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I didn't say they pay well.
> I'm.assuming they pay by the word- a two paragraph shill post prolly goes for fiddy cents.
> The shills lack serious quality.
> Uber IS cheap. Instead of paying the guys who write grad papers for money,
> They pay the chicks who have to buy them.


Now that's a little sexist...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Now that's a little sexist...


Nah I could have said dudes, I was just trying to twist away from a cliche.
Not everything which mentions females is negative, I had all the multi gendered dummies on my mind when composing that sentence.

I'm an equal opportunity hater.


----------



## Euius

RedoBeach said:


> I'm pretty sure a screenshot of your total ride count wouldn't identify you, dear one.


There is no total ride count in the app, "dearie" Just total 5 stars.

And yes, if total ride count was available in the app, it would be one of the _most immediately distinguishing_ things that could be published. Leading instantly to a concrete identification.



> You're right, I don't fit 2200 in 34 weeks because I have a business to run.


One you've regularly exhibited a scary _lack_ of knowledge in the areas you claim to do business in.


----------



## strongarm

Uber_Dick said:


> *Euius....so you are saying that after driving for Fuber for a couple of weeks you know about the cost of driving a mile than AAA? Which has decades of statistical analysis and experts behind them? They say 58 cents...but you know better somehow?*
> 
> *If that is your statement then this conversation is over....or you must be working for Fuber.*
> 
> *And your math is off!*
> 
> *You drove 600 miles at 85 cents, that makes an income of $510 before Fuber takes their cut. You claim to have made $1500 which means you must have done a min. of 1764 miles. Unless of course you are the surge master and EVERY ride you took was at 2.5 times surge.*
> 
> *You either work for Fuber or the Trump Campaign, cause you deny facts and spew lies.*


Last paragraph made me laugh. This Sat morning just got better! Thank you. It's good to see some common sense once in a while. People don't know why people who started working early in 2015 or earlier are pissed. One main reason, advertising, when I started Uber offer people "Their own business". I think they advertised $5000 a week! Can't say I made that much but first week I made $600. Doesn't sound like much but I think that was 3 days between 15-20 hours. Even then I thought this isn't bad money. Great? No not even then but I was just thinking about my car. I would need oil change atleast once a month. Tires probably once a year. Trans service once every 6 months. But the biggest one of all that I preach even though no one listens is depreciation! I did the math in my head I would probably need another car within 3 years and I didn't see an extra $35000 being there after tax and expenses. Of course I know most Priuses probably dont cost 35000. But apparently they don't depreciate either. 5000 a week? A lie. My own business. A lie. Things Trump says about saving jobs in industries that are fading fast in our tech economy. Just one of his lies. And before you hardcore fist pumping R's tell me Hillary lies! Yes I know. I won't pick either team. Just remember political leaders don't create jobs. Successful businesses employ people. If your job is outsourced or gone it's time to move on those jobs are going elsewhere because the United States is innovating new ideas. Get a degree or certificate in the tech field you'll be ok for a while. Or keep driving.


----------



## Euius

strongarm said:


> People don't know why people who started working early in 2015 or earlier are pissed.


I understand why. I just don't care.

Either the job compensates satisfactorily, or stop. If you "can't" stop, then you're the reason rates get lowered.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield

TwoFiddyMile said:


> So it's inconceivable that a company valued at 68 billion would pay people to blog positive shill posts for short money?
> We know it happens, it's usually the same 10 men and women.
> They change up their user names once or twice a year.


Bingo Bango!!!!.....I would venture Uber picks from rock bottom rung of copy writer/PR shill ladder to waste out time with these fairy tales...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> Bingo Bango!!!!.....I would venture Uber picks from rock bottom rung of copy writer/PR shill ladder to waste out time with these fairy tales...


Better yet, they recruit former drivers who are inactive.
"Hey Joe, why aren't you driving?
Wanna make $0.50 per post? Shill for Uber..."


----------



## RedoBeach

Euius said:


> There is no total ride count in the app,
> And yes, if total ride count was available in the app, it would be one of the _most immediately distinguishing_ things that could be published. Leading instantly to a concrete identification.


The total ride count only recently disappeared from the app this week. One would wonder how it is you know your total ride count then if you cannot access that information from your dash?

My ride count changes daily and most recently has been going up AND DOWN on days when I haven't even driven- I highly doubt Uber is trying to identify you as their #1 fan speaking out against Lyft.



Euius said:


> One you've regularly exhibited a scary _lack_ of knowledge in the areas you claim to do business in.


Lol, and what would that be? You have routinely given people bad advice that you don't hold a license to safely give and have never backed up, while others have corrected it. A perfect example was when you had your ass handed to you recently by an attorney on Reddit -again in regards to I/C status.. One of many who has corrected your all-knowing claims and put your unfounded narcissism in its appropriate place.

I'm all for being corrected if it is educational, but so far you have yet to document any claims against my "scary lack of knowledge" as it relates to my business and experience. If you're going to express that opinion here, you'd better be prepared to offer some examples and documentation to back that up. Entirely referral based businesses don't succeed for 10 years and have clients still calling for work long after the website is down because I am ignorant or incompetent regarding my work. Your inexperience in my field and so called internet knowledge of things wouldn't survive you one day amongst my colleagues. And please, tell me what it is I do for a living?


----------



## Euius

RedoBeach said:


> The total ride count only recently disappeared from the app this week. One would wonder how it is you know your total ride count then if you cannot access that information from your dash?


That's a sad question. I keep records.



> My ride count changes daily and most recently has been going up AND DOWN on days when I haven't even driven- I highly doubt Uber is trying to identify you as their #1 fan speaking out against Lyft.


Since it's not showing in the app, that's a magical occurrence!



> Lol, and what would that be? You have routinely given people bad advice that you don't hold a license to safely give and have never backed up,


Lol. So you assert. An assertion I give all the weight it deserves.



> A perfect example was when you had your ass handed to you recently by an attorney on Reddit -again in regards to I/C status.


Lol no, I corrected that "lawyer" and he disappeared.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Euius said:


> That's a sad question. I keep records.
> 
> Since it's not showing in the app, that's a magical occurrence!
> 
> Lol. So you assert. An assertion I give all the weight it deserves.
> 
> Lol no, I corrected that "lawyer" and he disappeared.


Lawyer had better things to do than argue with a sophomore of philosophy.


----------



## RedoBeach

Euius said:


> I understand why. I just don't care.
> 
> Either the job compensates satisfactorily, or stop. If you "can't" stop, then you're the reason rates get lowered.


So you support unemployment? A LOT of drivers did stop, and Uber responded with bonuses. Those drivers are not the reason the rates get lowered. The reason rates get lowered are the influx of new drivers falling for Uber's continued bait and switch. Uber has a retention rate of about 50% for 6 months. As long as new drivers such as you continue to rave that Pools are profitable and the bonuses are great whole not realizing the increased expense now required to make those bonuses, Uber will continue to do what it does until they run out of new drivers.

Seasoned drivers attempting to educate others on that doesn't mean that they are miserable, rather, they are trying to save you and other drivers from falling down that same illusory hole by speaking up about Uber's approach to things historically, so they can be better prepared to anticipate the changes.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield

RedoBeach said:


> So you support unemployment? A LOT of drivers did stop, and Uber responded with bonuses. Those drivers are not the reason the rates get lowered. The reason rates get lowered are the influx of new drivers falling for Uber's continued bait and switch. Uber has a retention rate of about 50% for 6 months. As long as new drivers such as you continue to rave that Pools are profitable and the bonuses are great whole not realizing the increased expense now required to make those bonuses, Uber will continue to do what it does until they run out of new drivers.
> 
> Seasoned drivers attempting to educate others on that doesn't mean that they are miserable, rather, they are trying to save you and other drivers from falling down that same illusory hole by speaking up about Uber's approach to things historically, so they can be better prepared to anticipate the changes.


Yo Redo.....you tryin to put ole Euius out of a job?.....They need his special brand of fairy tales to continue to calm the nerves of the Nubees!!!!!.....If enough people like you and I find other ways to make gig money without burning up our cars (I put 150K miles on my poor car in 2 years) then Uber will have no choice but to use THEIR money to attract pax instead of OURS. That's gonna serious crimp in the Uber shill budget!!!!!.....They may even have to cut back on VIP parties.....Next thing you know, the Corp Bentleys are goin back to the dealers!!!!


----------



## Euius

RedoBeach said:


> So you support unemployment?


I support people being unemployed when their demand for compensation exceeds their worth, same as I support a job going unfilled when its compensation is less than its worth. Worth, of course, is determined by the very market forces that get people quitting and taking jobs.

I do not support the existence of the welfare called "unemployment insurance", which isn't insurance.



> A LOT of drivers did stop, and Uber responded with bonuses.


When bonuses are offered, that means compensation has risen. Compensation is all that matters.



> Those drivers are not the reason the rates get lowered. The reason rates get lowered are the influx of new drivers falling for Uber's continued bait and switch.


Yes, it is very much the long term drivers - as you like to stroke yourself as being - who continue to work through compensation reduction that are doing nothing other than telling Uber that "this compensation is sufficient"

It's not the short term drivers who come on, work their bonus, and then stop giving that impression. Rather the opposite. _Because_ they stop, they are signalling that compensation is insufficient.

Continuing to work signals compensation is good enough. Maybe even too high, at which point Uber considers lowering the compensation.



> Uber has a retention rate of about 50% for 6 months.


Which means that roughly half the drivers are happy with the compensation levels.



> As long as new drivers such as you continue to rave that Pools are profitable and the bonuses are great whole not realizing the increased expense now required to make those bonuses, Uber will continue to do what it does until they run out of new drivers.


That's asinine. The "expense" to receive the bonus is the same one to receive the fare. Again, _only the compensation matters.
_
Uber will continue doing what it does until it doesn't have _enough drivers._ You _personally_ contribute to having enough drivers, all while whining it's not enough compensation.

This fascination you have with short or long term drivers is of no importance. Uber doesn't care. Riders don't care. Any rational driver doesn't care.

BTW: You trying to claim that Pools are not profitable under the aegis of the SF Power Driver Plus bonus plan that I know you receive does nothing but show _how bad at math you really are._

To summarize: If you don't like the compensation, quit. Not quitting is just as good as sending Uber a letter saying you like the compensation. Which you have been doing for _years now_


----------



## RedoBeach

Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> Yo Redo.....you tryin to put ole Euius out of a job?.....They need his special brand of fairy tales to continue to calm the nerves of the Nubees!!!!!.....If enough people like you and I find other ways to make gig money without burning up our cars (I put 150K miles on my poor car in 2 years) then Uber will have no choice but to use THEIR money to attract pax instead of OURS. That's gonna serious crimp in the Uber shill budget!!!!!.....They may even have to cut back on VIP parties.....Next thing you know, the Corp Bentleys are goin back to the dealers!!!!


 "Crimp on the Uber Shill budget.." Dying!!!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Unemployment insurance is most definitely insurance.
The premiums are taken from the W2 deduction, and the employer has a pay-in of some sort as well.


----------



## RedoBeach

Euius said:


> I support people being unemployed when their demand for compensation exceeds their worth... I do not support the existence of the welfare called "unemployment insurance", which isn't insurance.


Therefor, since you don't support unemployment insurance (though it was also ANOTHER thing you argue but never mentioned by me), one would think you support the notion (or at least understand the reality) of people accepting "unfairly compensated" work opposed to nothing at all or being dependent on others for their survival when circumstances merit and job market not affluent.

Btw, since you seem rather ignorant...
UnEmployment Insurance is actually NOT welfare. Unemployment Insurance is paid into by the employer which is based on factors directly related to that employer/employee, and collected on every earned paycheck. That is why it is called "Insurance!"

Former employees do not qualify for unemployment insurance if they have not paid into it through their taxes wages or were terminated at fault. That's why the amount of unemployment insurance an individual qualifies for is based on their former earnings and the length of employment.

UE is not just freely given to anyone without a job, there are ongoing requirements to maintain it such as seeking actual employment (including accepting offers that do not compensate fairly based on experience and that they would not normally accept), and UE at its capped amount is certainly not a sustainable income.

I suggest if you are going to spout such disdain about something that you at least educate yourself about it.



Euius said:


> When bonuses are offered, that means compensation has risen. Compensation is all that matters.


The point you seem to be missing was made in my statement preceding your response- the compensation (with bonuses) may be equitable in some markets, however the compensation has actually decreased as it relates to the amount of time, expense, & requirements to receive that compensation (bonus) has escalated. That is, drivers are paid less per trip (including bonuses), and drivers are are under stricter requirements to meet that compensation. They must meet a certain trip count to be paid fairly for individual trips, and they spare more time and expense to meet those requirements. Uber is no longer marketing itself to drivers as the side gig you can make extra money with by sharing your own car.

Uber is the only company that uniformly decreases income as employees/contractors excel in performance, achieve seniority and gain experience. You are only under the illusion that compensation has increased.



Euius said:


> IYes, it is very much the long term drivers - as you like to stroke yourself as being - who continue to work through compensation reduction that are doing nothing other than telling Uber that "this compensation is sufficient"


Again, you are WRONG. I DID NOT continue driving for Uber when Uber cut rates- nor did the majority of drivers in the SF market who had that option, and Uber responded appropriately.



Euius said:


> It's not the short term drivers who come on, work their bonus, and then stop giving that impression. Rather the opposite. .


Why do you make up things in your head I never stated so you can argue with yourself about them?? I never mentioned anything about the drivers who join Uber simply to make their sign on bonus & quit.

Uber openly admits they have a poor driver retention rate and it is not in mention of drivers who join simply for the sake of the sign up bonus. They have a notorious drop off level every January when rates drop & drivers realize they have to pay taxes on their 1099 income. Those are not the drivers who came on only for the bonus.



Euius said:


> Uber will continue doing what it does until it doesn't have _enough drivers._ You _personally_ contribute to having enough drivers, all while whining it's not enough compensation.


It's the same reason Uber increased the age of vehicles allowed on the platform by an exponential 10 YEARS in 2015. It's also the reason Uber got involved with subprime lenders to expand their market of potential drivers... And then expanded yet again by even renting vehicles.



Euius said:


> That's asinine.


The proper word is _ASS_anine. You should be familiar.
(You also got that word from me since I use it often). Mimicry is the best form of flattery. Unless you're an Ass.



Euius said:


> The "expense" to receive the bonus is the same one to receive the fare. Again, _only the compensation matters_


Only in the world of Uber math does an increased amount of time and mileage invested equate to equal compensation. I suppose you never figured out how to deduce earnings after expenses in your business.



Euius said:


> This fascination you have with short or long term drivers is of no importance. Uber doesn't care. Riders don't care. Any rational driver doesn't care.


The only notion I've ever correlated to being a short or long term drivers is in regards to whether drivers have worked long enough to know first hand the experience of rate cuts & Uber's handling of 1099 statements. It's relevant, and that's the only thing I've ever given importance to in light of that. Trust me, I certainly am not the one expousing public pride of Uber driving.



Euius said:


> BTW: You trying to claim that Pools are not profitable under the aegis of the SF Power Driver Plus bonus plan that I know you receive does nothing but show _how bad at math you really are._


I'm glad you think Pools are profitable because you receive an extra $3.50 on each trip. Maybe you should view Pool trip history from 2015 before expressing that statement as pertinent.



Euius said:


> To summarize: If you don't like the compensation, quit. Not quitting is just as good as sending Uber a letter saying you like the compensation. Which you have been doing for _years now_


Seriously, when did I ever say I "it's not enough compensation?" You either have a poor comprehension of clear statements, or you intentionally and conveniently modify my and others comments to suit your agenda and argue points never made. (Shill M.O. 101, btw). I get paid more per trip than you do and I'm not sure why you think I've been doing Uber "for years?" Do you ever repeat anything someone actually said or do you just keep making it up to support your own argument as you see fit?


----------



## NFIH

"RedoBeach said:


> It's the same reason Uber increased the age of vehicles allowed on the platform by an exponential 10 YEARS in 2015. It's also the reason Uber got involved with subprime lenders to expand their market of potential drivers... And then expanded yet again by even renting vehicles.


Just curious, but what's this about Uber increasing the allowable age of vehicles by 10 years? Do you mean it's been increased to 2005 in SF? (In Toronto, it's the other way around with minimum requirements tightened, recently. Cars 2008 and older are now not allowed.) If so, are you suggesting that's because Uber was having difficulty attracting drivers there, or some other reason?

BTW, judging from Euius' comments about UI and some other statements, it seems to me like you may be in an argument with a hardline libertarian. They really don't have a grasp on real-world economics, so good luck with that.


----------



## RedoBeach

NFIH said:


> Just curious, but what's this about Uber increasing the allowable age of vehicles by 10 years? Do you mean it's been increased to 2005 in SF? (In Toronto, it's the other way around with minimum requirements tightened, recently. Cars 2008 and older are now not allowed.) If so, are you suggesting that's because Uber was having difficulty attracting drivers there, or some other reason?
> 
> BTW, judging from Euius' comments about UI and some other statements, it seems to me like you may be in an argument with a hardline libertarian. They really don't have a grasp on real-world economics, so good luck with that.


Uber used to only allow 5 year old vehicles on its platform before I started or around start (can't remember exact date) just remember people here were questioning it. My personal opinion is that Uber's decisions here are twofold: 1.They want to continue attracting more and more drivers until they no longer need drivers anymore. 
2.  They want to diversify their income and if that means partnering with Subprime lending/leasing, then they're in.

I don't believe Uber had any issue attracting drivers, rather they have an issue keeping drivers. Uber used to be more openly disdainful towards drivers and after losing exponential numbers (more than ever) this past January, they hired the guy from Amazon and rehabbed their approach to drivers [somewhat]. Yes, they actually began paying their hourly guarantees and bonuses when they promised them and making guidelines transparent... Can you imagine)?!

Lol in regards to your Euius comment.. Normally I wouldn't give him the time of day.. But he's just so obviously wrong about things he states as fact. Someone usually puts him in his place whether it's me or not.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

RedoBeach said:


> Therefor, since you don't support unemployment insurance (though it was also ANOTHER thing you argue but never mentioned by me), one would think you support the notion (or at least understand the reality) of people accepting "unfairly compensated" work opposed to nothing at all or being dependent on others for their survival when circumstances merit and job market not affluent.
> 
> Btw, since you seem rather ignorant...
> UnEmployment Insurance is actually NOT welfare. Unemployment Insurance is paid into by the employee, and collected on every earned paycheck. That is why it is called "Insurance!"
> 
> Former employees do not qualify for unemployment insurance if they have not paid into it or were terminated at fault. That's why the amount of unemployment insurance an individual qualifies for is based on their former earnings and the length of employment.
> 
> UE is not just freely given to anyone without a job, there are ongoing requirements to maintain it such as seeking actual employment (including accepting offers that do not compensate fairly based on experience and that they would not normally accept), and UE at its capped amount is certainly not a sustainable income.
> 
> I suggest if you are going to spout such disdain about something that you at least educate yourself about it.
> 
> The point you seem to be missing was made in my statement preceding your response- the compensation (with bonuses) may be equitable in some markets, however the compensation has actually decreased as it relates to the amount of time, expense, & requirements to receive that compensation (bonus) has escalated. That is, drivers are paid less per trip (including bonuses), and drivers are are under stricter requirements to meet that compensation. They must meet a certain trip count to be paid fairly for individual trips, and they spare more time and expense to meet those requirements. Uber is no longer marketing itself to drivers as the side gig you can make extra money with by sharing your own car.
> 
> Uber is the only company that uniformly decreases income as employees/contractors excel in performance, achieve seniority and gain experience. You are only under the illusion that compensation has increased.
> 
> Again, you are WRONG. I DID NOT continue driving for Uber when Uber cut rates- nor did the majority of drivers in the SF market who had that option, and Uber responded appropriately.
> 
> Why do you make up things in your head I never stated so you can argue with yourself about them?? I never mentioned anything about the drivers who join Uber simply to make their sign on bonus & quit.
> 
> Uber openly admits they have a poor driver retention rate and it is not in mention of drivers who join simply for the sake of the sign up bonus. They have a notorious drop off level every January when rates drop & drivers realize they have to pay taxes on their 1099 income. Those are not the drivers who came on only for the bonus.
> You beat the horse dead a week ago young lady.
> 
> It's the same reason Uber increased the age of vehicles allowed on the platform by an exponential 10 YEARS in 2015. It's also the reason Uber got involved with subprime lenders to expand their market of potential drivers... And then expanded yet again by even renting vehicles.
> 
> The proper word is _ASS_anine. You should be familiar.
> (You also got that word from me since I use it often). Mimicry is the best form of flattery. Unless you're an Ass.
> 
> Only in the world of Uber math does an increased amount of time and mileage invested equate to equal compensation. I suppose you never figured out how to deduce earnings after expenses in your business.
> 
> The only notion I've ever correlated to being a short or long term drivers is in regards to whether drivers have worked long enough to know first hand the experience of rate cuts & Uber's handling of 1099 statements. It's relevant, and that's the only thing I've ever given importance to in light of that. Trust me, I certainly am not the one expousing public pride of Uber driving.
> 
> I'm glad you think Pools are profitable because you receive an extra $3.50 on each trip. Maybe you should view Pool trip history from 2015 before expressing that statement as pertinent.
> 
> Seriously, when did I ever say I "it's not enough compensation?" You either have a poor comprehension of clear statements, or you intentionally and conveniently modify my and others comments to suit your agenda and argue points never made. (Shill M.O. 101, btw). I get paid more per trip than you do and I'm not sure why you think I've been doing Uber "for years?" Do you ever repeat anything someone actually said or do you just keep making it up to support your own argument as you see fit?





RedoBeach said:


> Uber used to only allow 5 year old vehicles on its platform before I started or around start (can't remember exact date) just remember people here were questioning it. My personal opinion is that Uber's decisions here are twofold: 1.They want to continue attracting more and more drivers until they no longer need drivers anymore.
> 2. They want to diversify their income and if that means partnering with Subprime lending/leasing, then they're in.
> 
> I don't believe Uber had any issue attracting drivers, rather they have an issue keeping drivers. Uber used to be more openly disdainful towards drivers and after losing exponential numbers (more than ever) this past January, they hired the guy from Amazon and rehabbed their approach to drivers [somewhat]. Yes, they actually began paying their hourly guarantees and bonuses when they promised them and making guidelines transparent... Can you imagine)?!
> 
> Lol in regards to your Euius comment.. Normally I wouldn't give him the time of day.. But he's just so obviously wrong about things he states as fact. Someone usually puts him in his place whether it's me or not.


You shot him dead a week ago.
He lacks cognitive relativity to maintain a debate.

The poor boy must have posters of Ayn Rand on his ceiling.
His rhetoric is nauseating. And im moderately Libertarian.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Euius said:


> I do not support the existence of the welfare called "unemployment insurance", which isn't insurance.


Ah... you think it's an 'entitlement'... a form of welfare... because you don't recognize or acknowledge the unemployment insurance premiums paid into the federal and state funds, via taxes, as being premiums... even though that is exactly what they are and what they are called. Once again, you are wrong.


----------



## Euius

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Unemployment insurance is most definitely insurance.
> The premiums are taken from the W2 deduction, and the employer has a pay-in of some sort as well.


It most definitely is not. Insurance funds itself. Unemployment has subsisted on input from external sources since 2001.



Michael - Cleveland said:


> Ah... you think it's an 'entitlement'... a form of welfare... because you don't recognize or acknowledge the unemployment insurance premiums paid into the federal and state funds, via taxes, as being premiums... even though that is exactly what they are and what they are called. Once again, you are wrong.


I recognize that those "premiums" fund only a fraction of the outgoing expenditures of the fund.


----------



## Euius

RedoBeach said:


> Btw, since you seem rather ignorant...
> UnEmployment Insurance is actually NOT welfare. Unemployment Insurance is paid into by the employee, and collected on every earned paycheck. That is why it is called "Insurance!"


No, that's why health insurance is insurance. Unemployment welfare receives funding from outside sources.



> I suggest if you are going to spout such disdain about something that you at least educate yourself about it.


It's clear I'm far more educated about it than you.



> The point you seem to be missing was made in my statement preceding your response- the compensation (with bonuses) may be equitable in some markets, however the compensation has actually decreased as it relates to the amount of time, expense, & requirements to receive that compensation (bonus) has escalated.


And as I've stated quite clearly: So what?

Either the compensation is acceptable, or it is not. If you continue to drive, it is acceptable.

There's nothing more to be said.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

"dear YouuuuEeeeus,
Your ignorance has reached new bottoms. I shall no longer be reading your worthless posts. I'll not spare the calorie to put you on ignore,
I'll simply jump past anything you post".
What a tool.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Euius said:


> It most definitely is not. Insurance funds itself. Unemployment has subsisted on input from external sources since 2001.
> I recognize that those "premiums" fund only a fraction of the outgoing expenditures of the fund.


The fact that insurance companies or gov't insurance supplement their coverage funds with external sources (like investments - or funds from elsewhere, like the General Fund) does not mean they are not Insurance. In fact, the investment of premiums for growth has always been the means by which insurance funds grow, both to cover claims and grow - and in the case of private insurance, to provide profitability.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Euius said:


> No, that's why health insurance is insurance. Unemployment welfare receives funding from outside sources. It's clear I'm far more educated about it than you.


Educated poorly.
ALL insurance receives funding from 'external sources'. 
Insurance companies (and the gov't) earn interest on the premiums paid - and in the gains from investments of the premiums. Insurance is based on investing other people's money to leverage the premiums paid to provide growth, profit and to cover claims. If they didn't work by investing premiums in order to generate funding from outside sources, insurance would be more expensive than it is.


----------



## RedFox

AintWorthIt said:


> Euius, why don't 'you take your Uber supporting ass to Detroit and drive for 56 cents a mile and see how you like it.


I think it obviously depends on where you're doing uber. In D.C. an 8-10 hour will net $160- $200+ before expense.


----------



## RedFox

AintWorthIt said:


> Euius, why don't 'you take your Uber supporting ass to Detroit and drive for 56 cents a mile and see how you like it.


I think it obviously depends on where you're doing uber. In D.C. an 8-10 hour will net $160- $200+ before expense.


----------



## RedoBeach

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Ah... you think it's an 'entitlement'... a form of welfare... because you don't recognize or acknowledge the unemployment insurance premiums paid into the federal and state funds, via taxes, as being premiums... even though that is exactly what they are and what they are called. Once again, you are wrong.


So when Euius goes in for a $100,000 overnight stay in the hospital after only paying a few months into his health insurance, I guess he considers himself on "welfare" when his insurance company foots the bill.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

RedoBeach said:


> So when Euius goes in for a $100,000 overnight stay in the hospital after only paying a few months into his health insurance, I guess he considers himself on "welfare" when his insurance company foots the bill.


He should, considering the ACA is a government project now and even job provided insurance is ACA related.


----------

